# UEFA Champions League & Europa League 2016-17



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*This is what happens when you keep Utd, Dundalk and Chelsea out of the Champions League. NOBODY CARES.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

tough draws for chelsea/utd

/classic bantz


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How you get 3 groups (B, E, G) without a single top 8 team in them and then end up with Bayern/Atletico, Real/Dortmund and to a lesser extent Barca/City is beyond me.

New seeding system is :muller

There's always some surprises, personally I think Spurs might not qualify and Arsenal will struggle but then scrape through as they typically seem to do.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Top bants when we win more European competitions than the lot if yous. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Gladbach with the tough draw again. Can't see them pulling through this one although I hope they pip second.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hopefully Atleti balls up their group and go out. PSV almost had them last year. Sick of Simeone in this competition, twice now he's knocked out Barca on away goals and then gone on to bottle it against Real Madrid :hoganbarca


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good early test for Carlo too. He tactically massacred Tuchel in the Supercup, but Tuchel is an enterprisingly attacking coach. Be interesting how he handles Simeone (hopefully much better than he did at Real :hoganbayern)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

West Ham are fucking tinpot:bosque


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just knew Celtic were going to feature in the group of death :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

West Ham. :lmao They must hate Astra right now, 2 years in a row they've dumped The Hammers out of Europe.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Leicester will finish 2nd in their group.

Celtic :ha. Best they can hope for is 3rd but that means beating Gladbach at home and away.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The atmosphere at Celtic Park for the City game though :trips5


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

Pep made a big mistake taking over City. Mou is gonna shit all over his team in Premier League! And God knows what happens when he faces Barca!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*As an Arsenal fan, I'm really happy with this draw. Leicester fans must be out of their minds though, sick draw for them! Gotta feel for the likes of Gladbach, Sporting & PSV, they've been drawn with a pair of beasts each.*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Quite happy with Juve's group


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Blackbeard said:


> I just knew Celtic were going to feature in the group of death :lmao:lmao:lmao


Group of death implies more than 2 or 3 good teams :brodgers


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: UEFA Champions League &amp; Europa League 2016-17*

Embarrassing result by English club yet again. Around 3-4 years from now on PL's coefficient might be in danger. Unless Italy teams suck more.

Bilic potentially has second season syndrome :eh


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:rvp2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Group A:

Man. United(ENG)
Fenerbahçe(TUR)
Feyenoord(NED)
Zorya(UKR)


Some tasty away trips


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I've never even heard of Zorya. Barring a massive team dropping into Europa after the CL group stages, there's no reason at all why United can't win this.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Inter Milan's group looks easy. Southampton looks like the only real challenge.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

tottenham are not advancing mark my words


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we'll top the group 6/6 moral victories


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: UEFA Champions League &amp;amp; Europa League 2016-17*



Pummy said:


> Embarrassing result by English club yet again. Around 3-4 years from now on PL's coefficient might be in danger. Unless Italy teams suck more.
> 
> Bilic potentially has second season syndrome :eh


LOL posted this before they officially come up with 4 league getting 4 spot.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't believe how lucky we were in this draw :lol


----------



## Francesco Fuoco (Aug 26, 2016)

I hope for Juventus to win the CL, and for Sassuolo in EL


----------



## Francesco Fuoco (Aug 26, 2016)

What do you think about the force of Juve?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Question for the Brits on here. Will ITV be showing highlights of all the UCL games on Wednesday night?

And yeah, I am too poverty stricken to afford BT Sport :mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So damn excited. I'll be at the match on Wednesday in Wembley. Record attendance for an English team in Champions League history so I'm proud to be part of it - It's not going to be an easy game that's for sure. Monaco have started very very well in Ligue 1 and it will be much different to the two games we played against them in our Europa League group last season, in our home fixture last season we managed to put four past them with Lamela getting a hattrick, don't think this will be as easy. 

I do think we'll get all three points though and get off to a good start in the groups. I really hope Dembele gets a start and we play our strongest line up, besides Rose I think everyone else is pretty much fit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yes @Vic's Third Testicle (that name :no. 10:45pm.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Joel said:


> Yes @Vic's Third Testicle (that name :no. 10:45pm.


Much obliged, Kazuo


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

should see guys like Smalling, Carrick, Rashford, Schneiderlin, Rojo, Young play on Wednesday to rotate the squad and such. hope we can kick off our campaign in the PRESTIGIOUS Europa League with a win :kobe3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shitload of rain. pitch completely waterlogged. highly doubt the game goes ahead. nothing from the club yet.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Scared cowards.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Poverty club. I've played on pitches covered in glass and dogshit, bit of rain never hurt anyone.

Wasn't like this in my dad :abesimpsongif


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Cavani with a Torres-esque miss :keys


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That finish from Muller was so fucking good.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Vader said:


> Wasn't like this in my dad


:andre

Smilie about other Andre would also work in this situation


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Edit: Ninja'd



Vader said:


> Poverty club. I've played on pitches covered in glass and dogshit, bit of rain never hurt anyone.
> 
> *Wasn't like this in my dad* :abesimpsongif


:hoganinbred



haribo said:


> :andre
> 
> Smilie about other Andre would also work in this situation


This guy...? The officials certainly need slapping down in the changing rooms for calling off the match in any circumstance


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh for fucks sake. Samsung turning me into a Norfolk Nonce.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Arsenal :LUL


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

psg are taking the piss

game should be over


arsenal will probably get back in this the jammy cunts

Edit: fucking knew it, 1-1, cavani is a fraud


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh my god Arsenal, do something at some point.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cavani is the biggest myth in football.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How PSG are not 3 or 4 ahead is a mystery. Arsenals's defence is in shambles

Edit 

and of course they score :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Very pleased with that Sanchez goal. PSG are a joke and losing to them twice in two years was more embarrassing than our whole season last year.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

How they sacked Blanc for someone unproven at elite level? They won't do any better than last year with this and not going to get guaranteed league title by those 4 league games.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Cavani :LUL
Celtic :LUL
PSG :LUL
Emery :LUL


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kimmich for balon d'or.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kin hell, Celtic got absolutely molested :sodone


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Utter robbery. Horrible performance from Arsenal. I'm dangerosuly close to feeling genuine sympathy for Giroud. Just incredibly disrespectful the way he's been treated by the club and the fans. Wenger's team selections are just plain odd at times. Coquelin and Ospina over Xhaka and Cech for such a huge game (I know Ospina played well but the 2 PSG games will be the difference between them getting a Barca in the 2nd Round and getting a Leverkusen, you play your best XI in them games and say hard luck David but you're -#2 not #1). 

Cavani is utter wank. And not in a Higuain's good but when people call him great I'm gonna downgrade my opinion of him from good to utter wank. Cavani is just pure dugmeat. I can't remember a PSG game where he didn't look shit. PSG look pretty poor this season. Not replacing Zlatan or adding more quality so they can compete in Europe was such a baffling move. It's not even losing a great goalscorer, you can tell that they've lost a bunch of presence and belief from the team. And just look at the difference in Utd before and after he joined. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow Barca really did rape Celtic. Fuck


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

seabs said:


> *It's not even losing a great goalscorer, you can tell that they've lost a bunch of presence and belief from the team. And just look at the difference in Utd before and after he joined. *


When Man Utd got came under pressure they bottled it. I don't really see what presence and belief he's brought to the table at Old Trafford.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Rugrat said:


> When Man Utd got came under pressure they bottled it. I don't really see what presence and belief he's brought to the table at Old Trafford.


Don't think it's fair to put the blame on him on Saturday.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Pummy said:


> Don't think it's fair to put the blame on him on Saturday.


It is fair to put him under _some _of the blame as he missed several key chances. 

It was more that the comment hinted that Ibra raised the "presence and belief" of United's attackers when Lingard, Mkhi and Pogba (who was playing as an attacker) were all dire when they came against it at City. Even Martial has been wank since the season started. It was only Rashford who had only played with Ibra for 20 minutes beforehand in the whole season that looked like causing damage


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

We're in the second month of the season. No-one's bottling anything, Jesus Christ. At least hold out til March-ish until the absolute bollocks starts.

We were beaten by a better team. That's it.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Barcelona overkillin' it. :zayn3


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

If the only time Man Utd have come against a decent team they got played off the park and the attack was wank, why should Ibra be credited with improving the presence of the squad?

Mkhi, Ibra, Pogba, Lingard (not that he's all that good but eh...) all much much worse than usual.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Barcelona is kind of okay at this soccer thing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rugrat said:


> If the only time Man Utd have come against a decent team they got played off the park and the attack was wank, why should Ibra be credited with improving the presence of the squad?
> 
> Mkhi, Ibra, Pogba, Lingard (not that he's all that good but eh...) all much much worse than usual.


it was one game, sometimes these things happen and one team plays better than the other :quite

Lingard is a rotation player at best and Mou made a mistake starting him


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Renegade™ said:


> it was one game, sometimes these things happen and one team plays better than the other :quite
> 
> Lingard is a rotation player at best and Mou made a mistake starting him


I agree. My point is that it's a bit early to give Ibra credit at this point because Man Utd have three wins against dross.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Rugrat said:


> I agree. My point is that it's a bit early to give Ibra credit at this point because Man Utd have three wins against dross.


Well original point of this whole thing is PSG struggle without him and Utd get better result that they were last year.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Torn between watching the Spurs game or the Leicester game this evening. Fancy both teams to win too.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's so depressing while also amazing that Leicester City FC are playing Champions League, and we are in Europa.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Rugrat said:


> When Man Utd got came under pressure they bottled it. I don't really see what presence and belief he's brought to the table at Old Trafford.


*Conveniently ignoring the other games this season and focusing on 45 minutes of one game against what will be a top 5 team in Europe this season. It's been clear to see that this is a totally different team to last season mentality wise. We've played like winners again not the pathetic dross we were under Moyes and Van Gaal. It's hard to quantify but it's definitely visible on the pitch. That's what bringing in world class winners does to a squad though. 

And I'm usually first on the big game Zlatan bandwagon but he didn't go missing vs City like would have been the norm. Scored a great goal and wasted his other chance not seeing Stones covering the goal. Everything else was half chances at best. Sure he wasn't great but nobody for Utd was, he certainly wasn't bad though or a bottling performance. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

club for some reason not going to be selling any tickets to the game tonight. expect a really, really low crowd, like what happened with utd/bournemouth.

gladbach giving refunds for all the away fans whether they go or not, we're giving refunds for anyone who bought a ticket and isnt attending.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Kiz said:


> club for some reason not going to be selling any tickets to the game tonight. expect a really, really low crowd, like what happened with utd/bournemouth.
> 
> gladbach giving refunds for all the away fans whether they go or not, we're giving refunds for anyone who bought a ticket and isnt attending.



Strange that they are not selling tickets

You would think they would do a £15 pay at the gate thing or something to get some numbers in. I would even consider taking my lad if they did that. Only 20 minutes up the road and a chance to watch Champions league football


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm going to try and find a link for the Dortmund match, if that fails, I'll perhaps just watch the Leicester game as it's on BT Showcase.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Pochettino failed at big match once again. Don't think this guy will ever going to reach elite status


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Leicester City roud

Excellent debut win.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

will tottenham ever stop bottling it when in matters ?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hope the gladbach defenders were able to get some sleep after 90 mins of molestation


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

City-Barcelona really should be something special.

MAIN EVENT tonight. Look forward to seeing THE RASH unleashed at least. These fuckers better perform, the places are there for the taking.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I was happy to see Leicester get off to a winning start in the UCL  Holding on to Mahrez and Vardy will be crucial to them qualifying the group IMO.

City are playing outstanding at the moment, I could genuinely see them reaching the final this year.

Same old Arsenal always riding their luck :no: Ospina played really well though.

Spurs :hogan


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> MAIN EVENT tonight. Look forward to seeing THE RASH unleashed at least. These fuckers better perform, the places are there for the taking.


No Rooney. No Party.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't know about the United fans on here, but for me the blame for tonight's performance/result lays with Wayne Rooney.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Poor performance from United. I'm not even giving Feyenoord any massive credit, they did the basics well that's about it - United offered absolutely nothing. Depay is a total write off. Rashford isn't a lone striker whatsoever. Rojo isn't a defender whatsoever.

There's absolutely no chance their goal should have stood either, shambolic decision to not give offside given he was a fucking yard away.

Same as usual, never make it easy for ourselves in Europe.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why didnt pogba play lolmou etc etc

david gill has his work cut out


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TRASHford can get in the bin with Depay and Martial :duck


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Couldnt watch the match, it was the 1st team? or it was an alternative squad.

How bad it was?, Feyenoord are a good team, but not near the supposed level of United


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Losing to Feyenoord :LUL
Zenit :banderas
Sassuolo :banderas
Europa League :LUL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Smart of Jose to get out of this shit ASAP.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Pogba needs to step up his game, the more matches he doesnt show he is worth what United paid and the World Class label, the more true the "he was babysitted by Juve midfield" comments will become, i was a big fan of Pogba on Juve, but regardless of who plays alongside him he should have enough talent to deliever


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

seabs said:


> *Conveniently ignoring the other games this season and focusing on 45 minutes of one game against what will be a top 5 team in Europe this season. It's been clear to see that this is a totally different team to last season mentality wise. We've played like winners again not the pathetic dross we were under Moyes and Van Gaal. It's hard to quantify but it's definitely visible on the pitch. That's what bringing in world class winners does to a squad though. *


I was focusing on when Man Utd play the big games, where attackers REALLY need to stand up and be counted. 

I'm not "conveniently ignoring" any teams unless you think Bournemouth, Hull and Southampton are big tests. Zlatan did nothing in the first half until the goal and missed many big chances in the second it was a sub-par game for him on the whole not for 45 minutes.



> *And I'm usually first on the big game Zlatan bandwagon but he didn't go missing vs City like would have been the norm. Scored a great goal and wasted his other chance not seeing Stones covering the goal. Everything else was half chances at best. Sure he wasn't great but nobody for Utd was, he certainly wasn't bad though or a bottling performance. *


You can't credit him for improving the belief and presence of the squad/forwards and then let him off the hook by saying he wasn't the worst attacker.



Irish Jet said:


> Smart of Jose to get out of this shit ASAP.


They've won one trophy in three seasons and if they don't win the Prem in May, this will be the biggest thing they've won in four years. They have enough depth for both league and European runs, they might as well make a go of it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Meh, not the best result last night but it's not the end of the world.

Brilliant support from the fans, the occasion perhaps got the better of the players and being new record holders could have got in their heads, but after 20 odd minutes, we calmed down and decided to play our stuff. We were quite easily the better team, especially in the second half, though that doesn't surprise me because that's when DEMBELE was introduced. It's just one of those days where the opposition take their chances with what they have and the home side couldn't. Lloris literally had nothing to do but twice he had to pick the ball out of the back of the net, Bernardo Silva quite the talent.

I think we'll learn from it - still getting used to the pitch as it's a whole lot bigger than that of White Hart Lane and with us having every one of our home games their next season in the Premier League, we had better get use to it quickly. I thought the line up was wrong to start off with, thought we started off way too offensively. DEMBELE simply should have started, if he's fit enough to come on at half time and boss it for 45 minute, he's fit enough to start. He's quite easily our most important player and we are pretty much nothing without him in terms of a team worthy of competing for anything. We travel to Russia in our next fixture and that won't be easy, I think with our strongest eleven we could get the 3 points but I won't be disheartened with a point away from home in Russia.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dirk Kuyt roud


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Meh, not the best result last night but it's not the end of the world.


Give it time, buddy.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I honestly can't believe what I watched last night, 90 minutes of miserable, uncreative and gutless football from Manchester United. The amount of times I was screaming at the TV for someone to press a Feyenoord player in their own half or for someone to support Rashford, who was isolated all game. I was absolutely livid with some of the sloppy play and the fact some of the players who are supposed to be trying to impress Mourinho just looked devoid of any confidence and didn't really seem to care. Did LVG really tarnish their footballing brains? That or they are just mediocre and shouldn't be anywhere near the United team anyway (I'm looking at you Rojo). 

This was an exact replica of a LVG performance; creating absolutely nothing all game except half chances, no one willing to take the game by the scruff of the neck and assert some control, trying to attack but failing miserably and when all else fails and the game plan isn't working, just hoof the ball up the pitch and leave Smalling up there! I know Rashford was isolated but he was our only threat going forward and deserved better service and support. He's not a lone striker so let's play him there and then take him off with no good reason! The 3 substitutions just didn't work and that is very disappointing and Mourinho has to answer for that.

I've still got faith in Mourinho, it's only 6 games into the season after all but he has a BIG job to do with this team especially as a few players are not good enough and others seem to still be suffering from LVG incompetence syndrome. 2 losses on the bounce and we can't afford to have players suddenly losing confidence after the derby defeat and now to Feyenoord in a match we really should be winning. The match against Watford is now huge and the 3 points are vital to rebuild on these 2 disappointing defeats. I hope Mourinho can turn things around, I'm sure he will and if there's one positive factor to take out of all of this, he knows that some of the players are just not up to the task and are simply not good enough and haven't been for a long while!

I'm also starting to lose my patience with Memphis, last year I chose to ignore his poor form and put it down to first season syndrome where nerves got the best of him and he was short of confidence and that this season he will finally show something. However, he was again woeful when he came on, that shot which he blazed into the sky and the overhit freekick are examples of someone who is in dreadful form right now. He needs to pick it up soon or he will probably be out the door. Also, we might as well ship out _"The Man of 1,000 injuries"_ Phil Jones. Out for a month already after playing no football, the man is a walking calamity!

Only player that I will praise is Herrera, I thought he had a good game. Lost the ball a couple of times but he seemed the only one to be showing any fight or passion and was the one driving us forward and intercepting the ball. Smalling did okay although looked a bit rusty and Darmian did alright and didn't have as many problems or wasn't as exposed as Rojo was down his flank. Rashford also tried but it annoys me he had no one supporting him. Pogba disappeared again and although showing some magical moments again, he kept losing the ball and not passing when he had an easy pass on, he tries to overdo it at times when really he needs to keep things simple. Back on Rashford, there was one part in the first half where he had the ball and drove forward and absolutely no one was there to support him (with about 6 Feyenoord players filling positions where at least one or two of the United players should have been to help him or to make a run) on the wing or in the centre, so many players sitting too deep and Pogba was one of them. The system and tactics just didn't work and will need to be discussed as no way we can play like that again.

I honestly feel deflated after watching that and will try my hardest to erase it from my memory. Onwards and upwards... I guess.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

wow inter lost to team named beer



Seb said:


> Don't know about the United fans on here, but for me the blame for tonight's performance/result lays with Wayne Rooney.


apparently it was van gaal's fault.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Goku said:


> apparently it was van gaal's fault.


Nope. Still Rooney's.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Narrative of that performance should not be on what van Gaal did during his run. Perplexing to blame the man who has had no part of the players for 4 months. The worst player on the pitch did not even play for van Gaal.

Mourinho got the game fundamentally wrong. When the players on the field had to prove themselves, he opted to set them up more defensively against a team who has accomplished nothing since about 2002. I believe they should've been allowed to play a higher line, fullbacks should've been allowed to press further than the deepest midfielder and that the wingers should've been given the freedom. None of that really happened. Instead Martial looks like he doesn't want to play for Mourinho (keeping in mind his last coach was van Gaal who he performed well for), Mata is attempting to impersonate Willian rather than play to his strengths and Rashford was asked to play like he was Ibrahimovic.

It is very sad that playing the team that he sent out was considered "rotating", that he's going "back to normal" and it's a "throwback to van Gaal". These are the games those players should be playing and Mourinho should know better than to play such a defensive system in a game against lesser opposition featuring players who needed to express their ability to play every week.

Even if Rojo underperformed or players didn't do enough, their performance should be written off and responsibility on Mourinho only.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Just to clarify, I'm not actually blaming LVG for this one loss (if the posts are directed towards me), I'm just highlighting that a lot of players are still playing it too safe and cautious like they did under LVG. Plus the game plan was identical to LVG's (attacking wise), like I said that was the fault of Mourinho and he has to answer for that performance. That and the players take a lot of the responsibility also as majority of them underperformed. No where did I say though _"this is LVG's fault"_, but it does seem his style of play had a negative impact on some players (Darmian, Herrera, Schneiderlin, etc.) I do find it odd though that Martial (who was fantastic under LVG's tenure) has looked the polar opposite of what he was last season but that may be down to his personal life, hope he recovers from that soon.

I'm just frustrated after watching that awful football, Mourinho is of course to blame for that as what he set the team out to do obviously didn't work and he and the team showed too much respect to the opposition. A few players are also not good enough or not showing enough at the moment when this was their chance to try and get into the team. I'm just disappointed in the lack of fighting spirit and creativity throughout the 90 minutes, just all very lethargic and lackluster

Plus the worst player on the pitch was Rojo, for me anyway.

Eh, whatever. I'm just frustrated.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Dortmund/Madrid incoming. All the kids at Dortmund have been flying against lower Bundesliga opposition. Time to see how they do against the European champions.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Christian Pulisic. 

It's incredible to see a newly-turned 18 year old American doing things in the CL vs a club like Real Madrid.

He's already like the second most accomplished American football player ever. Unreal.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: UEFA Champions League &amp; Europa League 2016-17*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780844409000714240
Why am I not surprise they got away with this


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Weigl was phenomenal last night, so quick and incisive with the ball, looked every bit as good as Modric and Kroos.

Dortmund were unlucky not to win. Dembele mugging off Danilo :banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

think the penaldo handball was outside the box. Ramos should've gotten a 2nd yellow at the end for ASSAULTING castro though.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

So glad I decided to watch the Celtic/City game. Place is rocking, awesome stuff so far.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Celtic have been amazing. Doubt they'll maintain this intensity. Fair play to Rodgers though, he makes sure his teams play whatever the opposition. 

Walcott is very underrated, get's far more shit than he deserves.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

There's been plenty of goals in the CL so far tonight and still half an hour to go.

I'm def. looking forward to seeing the highlights. :thumbsup


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

What an embarrassment Benfica is


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Massive credit to Celtic tonight, to hit City for 3 is excellent for a team with a budget like their's. Dembele looks unreal, It's pretty shocking that he's came to the SPL when he surely could have gotten an EPL club.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:brodgers


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

How was that Bailly foul not a yellow :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That City vs. Celtic game :krillin3


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fellaini restored to the starting line up and we turn in another garbage, zombie like slow performance. come on Jose, no more plz. surely Carrick or Schneiderlin could've started alongside Pogba tonight. ahwell, atleast we won :fergie


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

What a superb win for Dundalk last night, won 1-0 through a Ciaran Kilduff goal and it was fully deserved.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> Weigl was phenomenal last night, so quick and incisive with the ball, looked every bit as good as Modric and Kroos.
> 
> Dortmund were unlucky not to win. Dembele mugging off Danilo :banderas


I think Dortmund were lucky to get a draw. Madrid were better in the first half and Dortmund equalized only through a mistake by Navas. Second half they started much better but Madrid scored again and were so close to adding another. Dortmund again equalized through another error but Schrulle's strike was unstoppable. Dortmund had amazing tempo and made things difficult for us. Also, Ronaldo had a good game. He was tracking back and dropping deep in midfield. I think Real deserved to win this.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dortmund were lucky, yet they had far more of the ball, far more attempts, far more attempts on target, and were the far better team in the second half :bosque

Madrid were lucky Ronaldo wasn't sent off for handball.






Clattenburg :lmao

Edit: I'll also point out Barca were very lucky to win their game and were on the whole pretty dire.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

On the subject of handball, I see Pique got away with yet ANOTHER one in the CL :homer2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> On the subject of handball, I see Pique got away with yet ANOTHER one in the CL :homer2


Was a definite hand ball and penalty, although Barca should've had a pen in the second half.

Joel still BITTER for 2009 I see :messi2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The bitterness is all I have :mjchelsea


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Leverkusen vs Tottenham :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hugo Lloris just pulled off one of the best saves you're ever likely going to see.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Great save, but he got a hell of a lot of help from the terrible finish. Still, his reactions are insane there.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

BT Sport showing the Barca/City game free tonight. Online and on TV.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Joel said:


> Great save, but he got a hell of a lot of help from the terrible finish. Still, his reactions are insane there.


I know, :lol, when i saw it live i thought he is gonna miss it, Chicha outran the ball and it put himself in an awkward angle to hit the ball. 

Pretty entertaining game, 1st half was all Tottenham and 2nd half was all Leverkusen, still i think Leverkusen was overall better in the 2nd half than Tottenham on the first.

Leverkusen tied all 3 matches :lol still they looked like if they are on they day they can beat any of the 3, the group is a close one.

Chicha is embracing his "American" style way too much, he oversells the fouls, and put a lot of pressure on refs, well kinda what you would expect when you are the "star" of a good team, after you were "overshadowed" all your career. 

Also @Erik. not only that was a great save, Lloris has an amazing technique all the long range shots he killed the momentum perfectly and he never gave a rebound, looking forward for their next match.

Finished 1st half on Camp Nou, liked the last 15 minutes from City, Barca had a lot of luck with Fernandinho slip


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: UEFA Champions League &amp; Europa League 2016-17*

I was told here Bravo is best passer GK in Europe and Pep was right to get rid of Hart for him :blush


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Joe Hart didn't die for that awfulness from Bravo :lol. One of the stupidest things I've ever seen from a goalkeeper, just total madness. Still, a defeat away to Barcelona is hardly the end of the world, I doubt they'll be joining us in the Europa League :jose


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'll begin to sound like a broken record soon but City really do have serious problems in defence and that's in no way a kneejerk reaction to a 4-0 defeat. Pep didn't make the wrong decision with Bravo just because of one moment of insanity. Hart has them much more often. That said the score didn't reflect the game. Taking chances they'd finish more often than not and it's at worst level at the hour mark. Sticking De Bruyne up top didn't work because he took his most creative player out of the equation and then as soon as he began dropping deeper the chances came. I don't think there's a valid explanation for not playing Aguero outside of fitness issues. Oh and Stones just aint all that good. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

seabs said:


> *I'll begin to sound like a broken record soon but City really do have serious problems in defence and that's in no way a kneejerk reaction to a 4-0 defeat. Pep didn't make the wrong decision with Bravo just because of one moment of insanity. Hart has them much more often. That said the score didn't reflect the game. Taking chances they'd finish more often than not and it's at worst level at the hour mark. Sticking De Bruyne up top didn't work because he took his most creative player out of the equation and then as soon as he began dropping deeper the chances came. I don't think there's a valid explanation for not playing Aguero outside of fitness issues. Oh and Stones just aint all that good. *


seems pretty open and shut




























do agree it was a lot more even pre-red.

Aguero was fit as Pep confirmed, wanted more midfield players to crowd out the middle and it worked.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

In the currant climate of high definition everything, what the fuck are those pictures? It's like someone has tried filling the picture on Paint but just ended up with random dots.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> In the currant climate of high definition everything, what the fuck are those pictures? It's like someone has tried filling the picture on Paint but just ended up with random dots.


oh sorry.

xG stands for expected goals. This is calculated based purely on shots taken. The dots are the spots where the shots were taken. Each shot is given a score between 0 and 1 based on the likelihood of scoring. Probability of scoring is assigned by tabulating historical data.

Central close zones will have higher probabilities. Probabilities also decrease with the number of defenders between the shot and goal. Light pink dots are scored goals while the other two colours represent the jersey colours of the teams (usually).

This isn't a sure-fired way to calculate chances of victory. Normalized xG is often used to track league performance by bookies and analysts, but that doesn't become available quickly enough so I posted these.

The last chart is obviously Barca's passmap.

Edit: https://twitter.com/caley_graphics

pulled these off of here. He usually has rough xG's up the fastest. Take a glance through the rest of the ucl games from this week if interested.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Okay they actually make sense now and are rather informative. Thank you sir. I sounded harsher than I intended to there so apologies. 

Just noticed I wrote currant instead of current too. What a fucking raisin.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It didn't really work, Barca controlled all of the second half (11v11 11v10 and 10v10) and the middle portion (i.e. majority) of the first half, without ever really getting out of first gear. Iniesta was the best midfielder on the pitch and Busquets was 5 levels above Fernandinho, who spent the night being monged off by Neymar and somehow not getting sent off.

Playing negatively against Barca hasn't worked since MSN came together. Dropping Kun was the wrong decision. Barca are not anywhere near their best at the moment, City can take points off them at home if they pressure Busquets hard enough and throw caution to the win like Celta Vigo did a few weeks ago.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Really not looking good for Mkhitaryan.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Would love to see League of Ireland side Dundalk cause another European upset tonight against Zenit at 'home'.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Strongly considering filing a missing persons report on Schneiderlin :mj2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, there would be no upset for Dundalk last night which is a shame considering they took the lead at 'home' to Zenit and then cracked the post with a header which could've made it 2-0 and won the game. The Russians then scored twice inside the final twenty minutes and missed a penalty to win the game.

I can't honestly see Dundalk winning in St. Petersburg in a fortnights time.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I caught the first half last night of United/Fenerbahce and managed to watch the entire highlights early this morning. A good result, some minutes under the belt for some players who have hardly featured this season and hopefully it will do their confidence the world of good with a solid home performance. Nothing spectacular but United were dominant for pretty much the entire game except for the final 5 minutes where the team sat deeper and allowed the opposition a few chances.

The game started really slow but United did really well pressing high and winning the ball back immediately from Fenerbahce. Carrick was pivotal in the United midfield, always looking forward with his great passing range and besides being dispossessed once in a dangerous area, he was the one that kept the ball and started the attacks. Mata continues his good form this season, the control that would lead to the first penalty and the pass for the penalty that Martial won were two moments of magic from the little Spaniard. A shame he didn't put away his one-on-one chance with the goalkeeper but overall a good game from him. Lingard had another solid match and scored a cracking goal, Martial had some good moments here and there and I'm pleased he got to take the penalty. Rooney had a decent game, not great but pretty good overall and did well on our third goal. Bailly and Darmian were solid as was Smalling, Shaw had an okay game but looked a bit off the pace at times.

I also thought Rojo had his first good game of the season at centreback, I really hate seeing him start at left back as he offers very little there both attacking wise and defensively but he looked much more comfortable at centreback last night. Swept up a lot of the Fenerbahce attacks well. Fosu-Mensah looked really good in midfield in his cameo role and Memphis tried... I guess. You can tell the man is so low on confidence right now, he did work hard and try but made the wrong decisions at times. Pogba was Man of the Match but only just as there were other close contenders (Carrick and Mata come to mind), his first touch control was back and his passing was spot on and he scored a good penalty for his first and a fantastic 20 yard screamer for the second. He's been hot and cold so far (I guess you have to take into consideration the lack of pre-season training) with some excellent showings against Southampton, Leicester, most of the Stoke game and last night and then he has woeful, invisible performances in other games such as Manchester City, Watford, Liverpool, etc. Hopefully he starts to get consistency soon as he is a fantastic player, he just needs to show a lot more in his game.

Good, professional performance and it was brilliant to see Van Persie score and get a great ovation from the fans, definitely over with the crowd all night. I really do miss the guy, he was epic in that 2012/2013 title winning season. Anyway... onto Stamford Bridge!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Really not looking good for Mkhitaryan.


*He'll be just fine. What's he supposed to do if he's not fit?

Game was basically a carbon copy of the Leicester game. We were actually really poor up to the first goal and then they decided they were really fucking shit and made it easy for us. Pogba was a mess before the goal but goals make up for anything and he needs them badly right now to keep the media off his back. If Rooney was washed before it's time to hang him out to dry now. He looks not only like a not very good footballer anymore but not a very good footballer drained of his confidence. Should of cashed in on him while the entire world thought he was still a top player. Thankfully China is still a crazy but wonderous place for the time being. 

Van Persie's goal getting a bigger ovation than Lingard's got was wonderful. Hilarious how he's more beloved by Utd fans than Arsenal fans and clearly loves Utd more than Arsenal at this point. *


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: UEFA Champions League &amp; Europa League 2016-17*

It was his own fault he disrespect Arsenal. Club who made him a player he is today. The way he did after he decide to leave club was also disgusting. You couldn't blame Arsenal fans for hating him after they tolerated his injuried prone's ass just to fuck off to glory after one good full-season out of 7 inconsitent season..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THE ROON will have the last laugh when Russia and China decide to team up and nuke the shit out of the rest of the world while he's nice and safe in Beijing eating rice out of Coleen's ass and teaming up with his old pal DONG FANGZHUO :cozy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Really don't see THE ROON going to China. Chances of that happening are basically zero.

Only place I can see him going outside of the Prem is Murica. That's assuming he even leaves Man Utd which seems very premature to assume :lotsoroon


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

seabs said:


> Van Persie's goal getting a bigger ovation than Lingard's got was wonderful. Hilarious how he's more beloved by Utd fans than Arsenal fans and clearly loves Utd more than Arsenal at this point.


The general consensus amongst Arsenal fans is that the club stood by him through years of injuries and he jumped ship for money after 1 decent injury free season. 

Personally i dont blame RVP one bit for going to Utd. Arsenal fucked about offering him a contract and when they did it was the usual penny pinching BS. Another example of the club falling behind the times and not paying top players top wages. RVP knew he had a much better chance of winning a league title at Old Trafford and so it proved. I was honestly happy for the guy when Utd won the league. On his day he was one of the best players i have ever seen


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seb said:


> Really don't see THE ROON going to China. Chances of that happening are basically zero.
> 
> Only place I can see him going outside of the Prem is Murica. That's assuming he even leaves Man Utd which seems very premature to assume :lotsoroon


*I'm under no assumption that he'll leave. If he does though he'll follow the money trail and the most likely route for that is China. *


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Fantastic game City vs Barca, Gundogan, Silva and KDB looked great, Ter Stegen :lol, also that 2nd goal from PSG :banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i'm so glad moyes passed on ozil fpalm

"The jury is still out on ozil" - David Moyes

fucking idiot


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WHO THE FUCK ARE BARCELONA


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

What a fucking goal that was by Ozil. Takes some bottle to do what he did at 2-2 so late on, fair play. I know it was against a load of Bulgarian car washers but w/e.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fucking look at him JESUS


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Kiz said:


> fucking look at him JESUS


Fucking LOL. Looks like everyone is hyping up Navas the nerd to fight the school bully.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

They look like a bunch of zebras who've just seen a lion enter their cage :trips8

Top quality picture :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mkhitaryan is in the squad for tomorrow's game at Fenerbache :mark:

Martial is back after a few games out. And Phil Jones is back after I don't know however long he's been out.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kiz said:


> WHO THE FUCK ARE BARCELONA


Enjoy your Pool 1 seed in the last 16 :messi2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't have enough words to explain how pathetic Tottenham Hotspur Football Club is.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Pretty easy win for leverkusen which would have been easier if chicharito and co buried their fucking chances earlier in the game. also :LUL Juventus


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Playing at Wembley was always going to be a disaster for them.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

This group is interesting Monaco 8, Leverkusen 6 Spurs 4 CSKA 2, Leverkusen and Spurs must win their away games if they want to have a chance.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Poch not gotten the hang of this european lark, i'd fancy us against them if they drop into the europa

they'll get smashed at the weekend by arse


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Good old Spurs always choking on the big stage :heston

That goal from Bale kada What a way to celebrate signing a new deal for Real.

Still can't get over that magnificent moment of brilliance from Ozil :clap:clap:clap What a sublime World Class goal from a man who's in his prime. Hope we see more magic like that this season from him.

Leicester still haven't conceded a goal during the group stage unk Hope they can keep that up for the rest of the games.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

What a goal from Sow. UTD 1 down after a minute


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

we're fucking garbage

mourinho needs sacking, shaw is a fat sack of shit, rooney needs shooting, blind is a ******.

just blow it all up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Poch not gotten the hang of this european lark, i'd fancy us against them if they drop into the europa


Wouldn't jump the gun just yet United fans :bosque



Vader said:


> I've never even heard of Zorya. Barring a massive team dropping into Europa after the CL group stages, there's no reason at all why United can't win this.


...Too late :torres


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

"Can Manchester United score?!, They never score!"


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

lvg didn't die for this :mj2





































































































































:coman


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fenerbache aren't even in the top 4 in the Turkish League :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Away fans should be refunded every penny they spent on this trip. The lack of efdort since the second goal went in has been disgraceful. Leave some of these fuckers in Turkey.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

THE ROON scoring a fantastic goal that was ultimately in vein just makes this more hilarious ique2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

refund those that traveled please


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great goal from WAZZA. Shocking performance. No luck with them scoring two crackers but we didn't deserve shit. Ibra giving Rooney a good run for worst performance of the season. He looks totally washed atm. We're stuffed if we don't get an early lead which is a really worrying trend. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Pointless quoting me on that til United are out. Losing to a team in Turkey isn't particularly something I'm arsed about, the performance wasn't great but I can't say I'm surprised. Fenerbache counter attacked well but spent most of their time kicking us and diving about, happy to have this fixture out of the way.

Notice none of this garbage posting happens with any other team, even before Mou joined United always copped shit. Seb posts more about United than Barcelona and we have the most negative fans on here in the history of the universe (that includes me occasionally), it's just embarrassing all round really.

Once again, there's still two games left, United aren't out. We won't be the last team to lose a game in a hostile atmosphere to a counter attacking team with everyone behind the ball. It also won't be the last game where we dominate the ball but do nothing with it, that's the only negative from this game.

We'll win our last two games. You'll see. You'll all see....


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

United are the new Milan (but with more money)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

United :lmao


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Once again I decided to watch Dundalk's Europa League group game (it was free view on EIR Sport 1) and unfortunately they suffered a 2-1 defeat away to Zenit St. Petersburg for the second group game in succession but yet again they had their chances - Daryl Horgan scored a wonderful goal while they also hit the post in the first half and the crossbar in the second.

Zenit's winning goal was sloppy as fuck.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure why we took off Schneiderlin. Him and Herrera were controlling the game. It was very like the Chelsea game where we just ended up with one midfielder and it showed. Some baffling selections - Pogba and Rashford had no business starting and Ibra should have been left in Manchester. We're now heading into the Swansea game without three of our back four and without our best midfielders. It could get really bad.

Some of the players were genuinely a disgrace. You had players on the ball looking up only to see Martial, Rooney and Zlatan walking around. It's pathetic and has been happening for years now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader said:


> Notice none of this garbage posting happens with any other team, even before Mou joined United always copped shit. Seb posts more about United than Barcelona and we have the most negative fans on here in the history of the universe (that includes me occasionally), it's just embarrassing all round really.


Vader breaking down :hoganutd

I doubt anyone on here watches Barcelona regularly except Goku, much less talks about them, especially with Fitbabox slowly dying. What would be the point in posting about them when no-one would even read it? My time is much better spent laughing at Mourinho's failings ique2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

United always having the headlines, even when they do shite. I smell the jealousy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Would you like to talk about Barcelona, Vader?

For the record, they've also been complete turd recently.

Or maybe Adruiz, who's even more ancient than Ibra, scoring 5 goals tonight?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

No, to both.

I will talk about Barcelona when I am in a happier mood though. They must however promise to never be as shit as they were in the 2nd half on Tuesday.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They are rarely outplayed to that extent. The only two recent examples I recall are the 4-0 and 4-1 losses to Bilbao and Celta Vigo last year (both worse than the City game). Before that you're going back to the Bayern thrashings. A lot of credit must go to City for the amount of pressure they put on Busquets, and because Barca played well in the first half. Also to Pep as he got it completely wrong by being negative in the first leg, and completely right by pressing high and attacking in the second leg.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

What is going with Rashford? Almost everybody united fan i have talked to or read on any forum was calling him already on the path of becoming World Class and before the season started wanted Mou to play him, now that he is doing it it doesnt look well ( i know that he should play CF but anyway lately he is having poor performances) 

Part of the problem i think is that outside of Ibra nobody really seems to be a scoring threat, its gonna be hard as i dont see mourinho chaning his usual formation a lot

Also @Vader thats part of the same package, you cant expect all the mainstream attention, the money from sponsors to buy the best players but dont want the negative feedback, its part of the game, sadly the bad management are giving the haters more arguments to bash United


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WILL THEY EVER WIN AGAIN


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

kimino said:


> What is going with Rashford? Almost everybody united fan i have talked to or read on any forum was calling him already on the path of becoming World Class and before the season started wanted Mou to play him, now that he is doing it it doesnt look well ( i know that he should play CF but anyway lately he is having poor performances)
> 
> Part of the problem i think is that outside of Ibra nobody really seems to be a scoring threat, its gonna be hard as i dont see mourinho chaning his usual formation a lot
> 
> Also @Vader thats part of the same package, you cant expect all the mainstream attention, the money from sponsors to buy the best players but dont want the negative feedback, its part of the game, sadly the bad management are giving the haters more arguments to bash United


Rashford has been overplayed which is part of issue & can tell he looked totally knackered last night & Jose has funnily enough done the total opposite to what most thought he would do & actually over used/played him but over used him on rw mainly which isn't helping his progression or our team attacking play. Both situation go hand in hand rashford is very jaded but also playing in area which doenst benefit him or us & cos of all that his now in first poor run of form his had since his debut & low on confidence. Ergo why rashford looks & play like he is right now. 

His still only teenager they all go through dips & highs as they grow. Sadly what is annoying is that we as a team shouldn't need rely on 2 teenagers in martial & rashford like we do to bail us out repeatadly but in case of rashford his having play rw to accommodate Ibra & Rooney who are both slow static predictable 9 which is causing our attacking play some serious headaches. Rashford would benefit from a break & then playing as a main 9 with Ibra/Rooney as his back up from now on with rashers playing main game & getting rests in lesser game but Jose seems hell bent on playing past it 9's each game after being woeful in each of last game that either Ibra or Rooney play in. 

All our attack in front of CBS & all players come to ball to play narrow that wouldn't be to bad if have 2 fullbacks who provide pace, width & crossing but Toni is injuryed & Shaw has totally regressed & leg break seems to have wrecked his mental state as seeme terrified of attacking anyone anymore due to fear what's in back his mind of having flashbacks of last year. But above all that we also need a fast dynamic mobile 9 who stretches teams going in behind/down sides to open up space for others behind him which should be rashford but sadly Jose refuses to see that & doing what lvg did with Rooney last season to Ibra this season. 

Game like Burnley at OT then Ibra makes sense but in any away game in pl whe need that pace on break or most away game in general can see lack pace in our team to do anything in attack that was glaring fact with both Wayne & Ibra last night in Turkey. Been case for us most this season everything is always in front of teams & until Jose sees that it's a issue then our attacking play always be very stunted & lack cohesion. I would try martial as a 9 v Swansea personally & keep rashford & Ibra on bench but I imagine Ibra will continue to play as a 9 on Sunday.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

still two games to go, Feyenoord at OT and Zorya who honestly we should be beating regardless

Pogba injured doesn't help, but if there was ever a time for Rooney to return to some sort of form, now would be it. Ibra needs a rest, as does Rashford for that matter

I don't understand some of the delirium, plenty of teams (us included) have gone to Turkey and lost before, Galatasaray or Fenerbahce or Besiktas for that matter have always fielded good sides down the years

we'll be right :sk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Coentrao

:heston

What the fuck was he doing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a total embarrassment Totthenham Hotspur Football Club really is. All this time harping on getting back in the CL and they're out before game 6. The shame of London.














































Inb4 they beat us on Saturday.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dortmund/Legia :hutz


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Brock said:


> Coentrao
> 
> :heston
> 
> What the fuck was he doing.


I think he was arguing with the ref and the ball hit his arm :lol

Sad for Sporting though, they deserved a better result.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I think he was arguing with the ref and the ball hit his arm :lol
> 
> Sad for Sporting though, they deserved a better result.


Yeah it was comedy fucking gold. He was appealing for something but the ball ended up hitting his protested hand. Classic.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UEFA Champions League &amp; Europa League 2016-17*

Poch is so bad in europe 

Still, they'll probably do chelsea at the weekend


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I knew I should've tried to watch the Dortmund match tonight, just the twelve goals. :vincecry


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

leicester roud


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Poch with with that starting line up, trying to rotate for the league...

That was Brendan Rodgers in 2014 levels of a pathetic approach to the champions league. Mind you he has form for this, as we saw in the Europa league last season and with Saints in cup competitions.

That narrow formation he's using at the moment really is the shits. Doesn't help when the players don't press (which should be a benefit of rotation). Needs to stop lining Spurs up like that.

Rose and Dembele at the kick off for the second Monaco goal :woytf Professionalism/10. The team defending for that goal was generally pathetic and it wasn't the only example in the game. Lloris saved Spurs from a hiding.

Are Spurs going to be playing their Europa League games at Wembley? Because that would be utterly hilarious. Even seeing them tuck their tails between their legs and trot off back to WHL would be great tbf :bosque

LEICESTER by comparison have had a completely different attitude... through as winners of the group! Yeah it's a relatively poor group but it's still impressive in their debut CL campaign. First time they conceded in the competition tonight too. 

I honestly believe they're giving this competition everything while just doing the bare minimum to get by in the league. The contrasting results/effort/performances suggest as much. Can't say I blame them either. There's no guarantee they will ever qualify for this competition again, whereas they've won the premier league and that's as good as it's ever going to get for them in domestic league competition. Just doing enough to finish lower mid-table would be fine if they can have a real crack at going deep in Europe, as much of an :silverc as that might be. 

They can concentrate on trying to finish top six, or winning a domestic cup, in future seasons when that's a fair priority. It only becomes an issue if they look in serious relegation trouble, but there are so many poor teams in the prem that they can have a bad season and still stay up. Good luck to them, I hope they can get a plum draw in the next round.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Leicester results the weekend before a Champions League fixture:
1-4 vs Liverpool
1-4 vs Utd
0-3 vs Chelsea
1-1 vs Spurs
1-2 vs Watford

now granted they're tough fixtures and all away and it's not like their form in other games is good but something to ponder. They got an amazing group though. Brugge are legit garbage, Copenhagen are at best decent and Porto are much worse than their seeding/reputation suggests these days. Qualifying the way they have is mighty impressive but it's also a group they would have had no right getting eliminated from. For all their work topping the group though they're not likely to get much reward in the next round. Likely opponents to choose from are Sevilla, Madrid/Dortmund, Leverkusen, Bayern, some shit out of B, PSG. 

Spurs have had a terrible campaign. It's not the easiest group in the sense that you don't have the gap between the top 2 seeds and the bottom 2 seeds but neither Monaco or Bayer are top teams and they've both completely outplayed them home and away now. Defensively they've looked a shambles in the European games and barely created a chance in the last 2 and a half games dating back to the first half in Germany. Poch's rotation policy for Europe hurt their chances of another good European run. Does it with the Cup runs every season, did it at Southampton too like Andre said when there was absolutely no reason to rotate and threw away a very realistic trophy chase for them that season. Not to say that playing Verthonghen tonight would have helped because they were woeful everywhere and the major issue was down the flanks but I just don't understand rotating for these big European games and then not rotating at all for a game like Hull at home. 

That Dortmund game :woah*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

^^^ Spurs being the one team in that list that didn't win :lmao :lmao :lmao PRICELESS


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Spurs couldn't even outlast Celtic. 

Massive L.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mkhitaryan is in the starting XI :benson1

Also i'm surprised De Gea is on the bench. Hopefully Romero doesn't fuck up.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dundalk started the game slowly against AZ Alkmaar and deservedly went a goal behind inside the opening ten minutes but since then they've regrouped and played decently without looking overly threatening.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chipped goal to open the scoring :theroon

No look pass assist to wrap up the win :theroon

Squawka: "Wayne Rooney has now recorded 12 assists across all competitions in 2016; more than any other Man Utd player" :theroon

WhoScored: "Wayne Rooney: Has played a direct hand in 5 goals in his last 4 appearances for United (2 goals, 3 assists)" :theroon

Opta: "39 – Wayne Rooney is now Manchester United’s outright top-scorer in Europe, netting one more than Ruud van Nistelrooy (38). Continental." :theroon

1 goal off Bobby Charlton's all time scoring record - in 220 fewer games :theroon

:lotsoroon


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Get the fuck in!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rooney and Miki were both fantastic. Besides a couple of spells Feyenoord have been abysmal. Jones is very good when he isn't a total mong. Some fantastic football has been played tonight though; mainly through ROON and Miki, the latter has to start games now as his fitness clearly isn't an issue.

As much shit as Rooney gets, serious or not, his accomplishments at United are spectacular and it'll be a long time til they're surpassed. Clearly still has a massive role to play.

Romero 10 - what a save with his leg
Valencia 10 - he crossed the ball twice with his left foot
Shaw 10 - he attacked well, legs remain unbroken
Jones 10 - Phil Beckenbauer
Blind 10 - better than his dad
Pogba 10 - stronger than most humans, did not visibly dab
Carrick 10 - controls a game better than gazza catches fish
Mata 10 - my new favourite player, so sexy, nearly had my nob out for his chip
Miki 10 - clearly fantastic, cannot spell his name, makes football look easier than punching babies
ROON 11 - genuinely great game, great goal, great assist, GREAT 
Zlatan 10 - holds the ball up like a white heskey, made brad the flop jones score an OG

Jose Mourinho 12 - fuck the haters. you're #1


I missed the last goal so that doesn't count if Pogba dabbed.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

2nd half was the best stuff we've played in years. Mkhitaryan was incredible and was fucked over badly by the ref and the cunt that fouled him, would have been an insane goal. The conspiracy continues.

Some of the passing and movement in the final third was class. It seems to be coming together.

Tough team selection now for Sunday. Rooney's done enough to come back so not sure where Mkhi can come in.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

And it finished 1-0 to AZ and no denying they deserved to win it, by far the better side on the night.

But it's also looking likely that it'll be the end of the road in Europe for Dundalk but if it is then they haven't disgraced themselves in the group stages. They could still progress to the knockout stages against the odds but they'll need to win in Israel against Maccibi Tel-Aviv and hope Zenit (who could easily put out a weakened side since they've qualified) can beat AZ, it'll be tough.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Besides De Gea coming back in and Blind probably coming out for someone else, I can't see any point in changing anything. That attacking 5 (with Pogba) worked really well.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> Besides De Gea coming back in and Blind probably coming out for someone else, I can't see any point in changing anything. That attacking 5 (with Pogba) worked really well.


It would be pretty harsh on Herrera. He's probably been our best player and was simply rested for this game. He may come in for Carrick though.

Wouldn't be too bothered either way. Certainly want to see more of Mkhitaryan.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Herrera and Pogba don't work together from a defensive pov. Team should stay the same bar Romero. Ride the momentum. Tooney had his best game in years. Amused by "experts" thinking that makes up for 3 years of shit but he deserves to keep his place. As does Miki. Like a new signing! TBF though we've played really well all season at home bar City, only difference last night was we got the goals to match the performance. Nicely setup now for us to throw it all away in Ukraine. *


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Watched the entire match this morning as I wasn't home at all yesterday to watch it live. Good performance that was matched with the goals, which was nice to see. Need to keep this up now, as seabs said, we've played really well at Old Trafford this season, just need to put these chances away, which is what that United team did last night. I'm enjoying our home matches a lot, besides the City game we have looked unbeatable, it's just the golden opportunities we weren't putting away is what has cost us. Also nice to see THE ROON score well all the while growing an epic man beard and Miki showing us what an impressive asset to the team he can be. Pogba is also starting to put some consistency into his performances now and Mata is continuing his great season thus far with another goal.

I also enjoyed the fluidity in our attack and the link-up play was nice a crisp, some good movement both on and off the ball from the players and everyone put in a good shift against some woeful opposition.

Hope we can continue this good performance next against West Ham on Sunday. Their defence has been wretched and leaking goals this season, hope United can put a few past them and not have another Stoke/Burnley/Arsenal on our hands.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

That was very nice. 

I know it's Basel and they're not world beaters, but they've taken some scalps in the past and we easily could've gone there with the mentality that topping the group was pretty much a pipe dream. Big Weng made changes where he needed to, never risked our best players beyond a point where it was necessary (Alexis just runs suicides up and down the touchline like a psychopath anyway), and the guys who did come in produced. Gibbs was fucking Roberto Carlos and Perez never had to do a ton in order to grab a hat trick, but like my granny always used to say, "ye can only put the fitba in the net if ye're there to kick it with your fitba boot." Rob Holding was pretty excellent as well. He was a wee bit too causal for their goal, but you don't mind it so much considering they took it really well (I mean, it was hardly a gift). He certainly wasn't the only one who gave the ball away tonight. If we'd gone out with a makeshift squad and drew while PSG did the same, Arsene would've been SLAUGHTERED by the majority of our fans and the media and that wee baldy weirdo Duncan Castles. We got the proper balance tonight.

Xhaka and Ramsey together in the middle, btw. Tears in my beautiful brown eyes, brothers. Been waiting on that all season. This is what Mikel Arteta died for.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This Zorya match has disaster written all over it.

Freezing conditions, terrible pitch, no pressure on these soviet savages. Fuck. Our squad of Spanish speaking liberals will want none of this shit. Save us Mkhi.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

great win, pogba, mkhi, bailly, ibra all good.

shout out to all the bellends on the net that wanted zlatans deal ripped up for going on a drought

pogba making bitches wet at the end:bosque

also well done to romero, another good performance, people are far too critical of him, he isn't massimo taibi 2.0 he's a good keeper.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sergio bless. 

Mkhitaryan is such a sexy bastard.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fosu Mensah turning into the O'Shea replacement we've waited nearly a decade for. What a player. 

Glad we chose not to sell this Henry Mike geezer. *


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It was always going to an uphill task but unfortunately Dundalk have crashed out of the Europa League, lost 2-1 on the night to Maccabi Tel-Aviv but it ended up not making a difference since AZ Alkmaar beat Zenit 3-2 in Holland to advance.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Curtains for the Saints in the end, losing to a team of Israeli beer farmers. :kobelol 

Didn't see a great deal of the Man Utd game but Miki is something else. Triffic player.


----------



## SnakeSkin99 (Dec 9, 2016)

Glad Mkhitaryan got his first goal  Missed it though because i tuned in for second half to late :/


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That goal from Mkhitaryan was filthy. :banderas

Sad to see Southampton bow out like that. I was rooting for them to do well in the competition. :hogan

I hope Leicester are able to draw Real Madrid or Bayern Munich on Monday, not because I want to see them thrashed or anything like that, just so their fans and players get to experience a massive UCL game.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Bayern Munich vs. Arsenal*


 @GOD OF CUNT It was fun while it lasted mate.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Arsenal. What an enjoyable cycle this is. 

"We're due some luck" - Never happens.

"Barca/Bayern look more vulnerable this year, we could beat them" - Never happens.

"At least going out early will help us in the league" - Never happens.

Long may it continue.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Great draw overall, it's a shame that Arsenal got Bayern again but I believe they can advance. Hope Dortmund goes through as well. 

I don't quite like our chances against Juve. Well, it could've been worse, we could've drawn Barcelona...


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Great draw overall, it's a shame that Arsenal got Bayern again but I believe they can advance. Hope Dortmund goes through as well.
> 
> I don't quite like our chances against Juve. Well, it could've been worse, we could've drawn Barcelona...


I'd have picked Benfica over Porto, if I have to be honest. I'm afraid we will underestimate you and pay for it, whereas the Benfica I've seen playing against Napoli was too shit to even catch us off guard.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Villarreal - Roma*


:ellen:ellen:ellen


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pretty much the ideal Europa draw.

Relatively short trip, POGBROS. Ibra normally makes light work of such French TRASH. Name on the trophy.

Roma, Villareal, Gladbach and Fiorentina taking each other out is just lovely.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Playing against Arsenal every year, bless up.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ste1592 said:


> I'd have picked Benfica over Porto, if I have to be honest. I'm afraid we will underestimate you and pay for it, whereas the Benfica I've seen playing against Napoli was too shit to even catch us off guard.












I guess that never happened...


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> I guess that never happened...


Yes, 3 years ago, when both teams were very different.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ste1592 said:


> Yes, 3 years ago, when both teams were very different.


So? It's still Juve who were champions of Italy 2 years in a row at that time and won Serie A that season while Benfica won their first league title in 3, and second league in 9. You can also compare the fact that Benfica spends a fraction of the money Juve spends in transfers on top of that. The Napoli games don't show how good Benfica actually is, Benfica have been without Jonas since early September and Mitroglou has been battling fitness and injury all season. That's a total of 61 goals combined in all competitions from last season, essentially missing most of the CL and you can see that with the way they playe. Lets also be clear here, you could see a distinct change from the first half to second half of the final game with Benfica's performance knowing that Kyiv was winning 4-0 at Half and a win wasn't necessary. 

I'm not saying Benfica is the best team, or even the top 5 team in the tournament but the notion that they're a favorable draw when they've been able to hang with the big clubs in Europe a lot of the time, would indicate otherwise. Basically, be careful what you wish for . Oh and for the record, Porto are not the same team they used to be , they aren't as dominant as they once were and play quite mediocre football most of the time, just watch the way they played against Roma


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

PSG
Benfica
Man City
Bayern Munich
Leverkusen
Real Madrid
Porto
Sevilla

Are you really trying to argue that Benfica isn't a favourable tie from that list?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barcelona drawing either PSG or Arsenal - Check

Arsenal drawing either Bayern or Barcelona - Check

Madrid group runners up, still get a bye to the Quarters - Check

Draw played out pretty much as expected - some really interesting ties there though, notably Sevilla/Leicester and City/Monaco.

Ronaldo winning the Balon d'Or tonight despite not being Madrid's best player this year (Bale), nor as important as Pepe in the Euro's and CL wins, nor anywhere near Messi in pretty much any metric this year, to cap a predictable day off.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> I'm not saying Benfica is the best team, or even the top 5 team in the tournament but the notion that they're a favorable draw when they've been able to hang with the big clubs in Europe a lot of the time, would indicate otherwise. Basically, be careful what you wish for . Oh and for the record, Porto are not the same team they used to be , they aren't as dominant as they once were and play quite mediocre football most of the time, just watch the way they played against Roma


As much as I would like it not to be like that, both Porto and Benfica are considered favorable draws among the clubs that finished in second place, along with Leverkusen. 

It's true that we haven't been playing so good (last 3/4 games have shown clear improvement tho), but we're still the best defense in Europe's main leagues.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> So? It's still Juve who were champions of Italy 2 years in a row at that time and won Serie A that season while Benfica won their first league title in 3, and second league in 9. *You can also compare the fact that Benfica spends a fraction of the money Juve spends in transfers on top of that.* The Napoli games don't show how good Benfica actually is, Benfica have been without Jonas since early September and Mitroglou has been battling fitness and injury all season. That's a total of 61 goals combined in all competitions from last season, essentially missing most of the CL and you can see that with the way they playe. Lets also be clear here, you could see a distinct change from the first half to second half of the final game with Benfica's performance knowing that Kyiv was winning 4-0 at Half and a win wasn't necessary.


Right now, absolutely. Three years ago, Juve was coming out of around 7 years of sporadic European competitions appearances, and was mostly spending the money that they would get from selling their own players. I don't think 3 years ago Juve had any chance of going further than quarter finals in Champions League.

Not denying that we lost, because we did. But it's not like we lost a month ago, and not like the situation is the same, in my opinion. I think the team are different, and I know for sure one became stronger during this 3 years, whereas I don't know what has been of the other one.



Stinger Fan said:


> I'm not saying Benfica is the best team, or even the top 5 team in the tournament but the notion that they're a favorable draw when they've been able to hang with the big clubs in Europe a lot of the time, would indicate otherwise. Basically, be careful what you wish for . Oh and for the record, Porto are not the same team they used to be , they aren't as dominant as they once were and play quite mediocre football most of the time, just watch the way they played against Roma


I don't know man, for what I've seen in this Champions League, Porto seemed better to me. Anyways, it's Champions League, even the most favorable draw is tricky. We shouldn't underestimate anyone.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The best defence in Europe's main leagues is Atletico Madrid, as it has been for the past 3-4 seasons.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Seb said:


> The best defence in Europe's main leagues is Atletico Madrid, as it has been for the past 3-4 seasons.


I'm used to include the Portuguese, Dutch and Russian leagues in the main leagues list, but yeah perhaps that's more based on habit than actual logic. But still, we've only conceded 5 goals.

What time is the Balon d'Or btw? Ronaldo's winning it despite not even making it into my 2016 top three. :serious:


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

GO ON LEICESTER! Not sure how I feel about Sevilla, they are heavy favourites and it would be a shame to go out without playing a massive club! On the plus side, a great away game in that city and a more realistic chance of progress than getting PSG / Madrid / Bayern etc..... Odds on us being the only English club in QFs?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I'm used to include the Portuguese, Dutch and Russian leagues in the main leagues list, but yeah perhaps that's more based on habit than actual logic. But still, we've only conceded 5 goals.
> 
> What time is the Balon d'Or btw? Ronaldo's winning it despite not even making it into my 2016 top three. :serious:


They're counting down from 30 atm.

Out of interest, who was your top 3? I had Messi, Griezmann, Suarez. However given Suarez has been poor this season, I'd be tempted to swap him for Bale.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Seb said:


> They're counting down from 30 atm.
> 
> Out of interest, who was your top 3? I had Messi, Griezmann, Suarez. However given Suarez has been poor this season, I'd be tempted to swap him for Bale.


1 - Messi
2 - Neymar/Suarez
3 - Neymar/Suarez

Feels a bit strange to make a top 3 with all Barcelona players seeing as Barcelona hasn't been as good as we've seen them before, but individually I can't put any player in front of those 3 in the entirety of 2016. 

Messi should be a lock imo. Suárez and Neymar had their ups and downs, but overall they did better than the likes of Ronaldo, Bale and Griezmann imo.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Still dying to see Modric in like the top 5 it does seem like only goals matter when it comes to these things.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

^Yep, I'm baffled to see him not even in a top five at best but I guess is a mistake to expect much from these kind of awards anyway.


All teams look vulnerable this season some more than others though and neither is playing an amazing football but for some reason I get the feeling Arsenal might stand a chance against Bayern this time. Monaco may put City in some troubles especially in France. 

As far as the Spanish teams goes I can see all of them advancing, though I’m having my doubts with Atletico lately. They can put in great performances but as of late they are showing how vulnerable they can be unlike past seasons.

-Sevilla usually GOAT’s in EL but in CL they lack in consistency to make the next step. However I don't see Leicester being a big problem for them here.

-Barca should advance without much trouble.

As for Real Madrid we’re well known to struggle a lot against Italian teams and I don’t see that trending changing all of a sudden, but I can see us in a better form than Napoli or we could rely on Zidane’s luck and Ramos to save us here one more time. 


Villarreal vs Roma 

Monchengladbach vs Fiorentina are the only appealing games in EL.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It’s almost like those voting for the Ballon d’Or didn’t appreciate the hissy fit and retirement after Messi bottled yet another major final.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> It’s almost like those voting for the Ballon d’Or didn’t appreciate the hissy fit and retirement after Messi bottled yet another major final.


Typical Jet calibre post :jetbad

Ronaldo won the award this year because of Eder randomly scoring a wonder-goal, and because his team got to face Jan Oblak in a penalty shoot out.

Unlike those who voted, who vote based on narrative rather than actual performance, here's an article from someone who actually know's what he's talking about, and actually watches both players week in week out: http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/cristiano-ronaldo-decline-hes-not-9444338


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

well barca are out. Stunned they lost 4-0


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

:wtf :mj2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Great game. IVV & balor new levels of WOAT in the FITBAW BOX though..


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Bye Barca


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

MMMMD said:


> Bye Barca


And bye Lucho


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Barça :bosque
Aubameyang :bosque
*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not surprised barca lost, surprised at the score though. thought it would be 2-1/3-1 to psg, and that messi/suarez would be enough for a goal. but those 2 have tried to carry barca all season, especially messi. lucho has reverted back to how he was when he was just the pathetic, one dimensional, chuck out the same lineup all the time manager he originally was. for once messi didn't show up, and no one else stepped up in the slightest.

lucho's contract ends at the end of the season, and even before this game there wasnt a hope in hell of him getting a new one.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think the entire barca team underperformed on the same day. PSG were just better. They controlled the game better, harassed Barca players when they tried to build, won the majority of one on ones, and the speed with which the front three broke was a nightmare for Barca when transition back from the press into defence. 4-0 is deserved, could have been 6 or 7.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, I wasn't expecting that to happen to Barça*.

*adiós amigos!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:wow

I tipped PSG to get the win in the first leg at least but honestly didn't expect it to be so convincing. Also thought Barca would snatch an away goal too. Barring an absolute miracle in the second leg, which i can't see happening, Barca out at this stage for the first time in a decade.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm on the train to Gent tomorrow morning :jet6

Not sure which game to watch tonight though


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

ronaldos passing is underrated...that pass to benzema for that miss was great


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Koscielny getting injured was the end for Arsenal.

Edit: Another big game where Ozil is no where to be seen, except blowing a great chance to make it 1-2 in Arsenal's favour. Yet we have people on here who want to call this guy world class. It beggars belief.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Bye Arsenal

Thanks for winning me £150 Bayern


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

just ban Arsenal from this competition.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Very disapppointed in Arsenal tonight. Losing Koscielny was a massive blow, but to throw in the towel like that is absoultely disgraceful.


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

hala madrid, great performance by ronaldo tonight.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Arsenal :bosque


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

the referee was fucking atrocious. We played okay, nothing too great, just came off a lot better today than it usually has this season. Still need to find a higher gear imo.

on the plus side, there is arsenalfantv :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Third goal was pure sex.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

No surprises tonight. Absolutely fucking spineless surrender after we was in a great position at half time. I am bored of repeating myself but until that stubborn old fuck Wenger leaves the club nothing will change. I get that the players have to take the blame but ultimately the buck stops with the manager. He obviously has no idea how to motivate the players and tactically he has been clueless for many years now. 

The fact that Arsene decides when he leaves tells its own story about the clowns who are running the club. He should have got the boot a long time ago but champions league qualification season after season means big profits and that is all the owners care about

What a absolute clusterfuck the whole situation has become


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm not even mad. Even during the banter era I'd have asphyxi-wanked myself into a rage coma after a shambolic display like that. At this point it's just...Coquelin. 

The whole thing's gone full Franny Coquelin. 



Joel said:


> Very disapppointed in Arsenal tonight. Losing Koscielny was a massive blow, but to throw in the towel like that is absoultely disgraceful.


This is exactly what they did. They just gave up. Total "fuck it" performance when we were in a more than okay position. 



Rowdy Yates said:


> No surprises tonight. Absolutely fucking spineless surrender after we was in a great position at half time. I am bored of repeating myself but until that stubborn old fuck Wenger leaves the club nothing will change. I get that the players have to take the blame but ultimately the buck stops with the manager. He obviously has no idea how to motivate the players and tactically he has been clueless for many years now.
> 
> The fact that Arsene decides when he leaves tells its own story about the clowns who are running the club. He should have got the boot a long time ago but champions league qualification season after season means big profits and that is all the owners care about
> 
> What a absolute clusterfuck the whole situation has become


Bring on Eddie Howe. Bring back Frimpong while we're at it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Goku said:


> the referee was fucking atrocious.


In what aspect ?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Could have been 10-1 and Bayern didn't even play that good. Embarassing stuff from Arsenal, it seemed like only Alexis turned up to play.

By the way hope Seb's okay. :hoganbarca :hoganbarca :hoganbarca :hoganbarca


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Third goal was pure sex.


Personal favorite is the 5th goal. Absolutely comical.



Square root of 16 = 4....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

a big game and arsenal give up.

im shocked i tell you. that's never happened before.

how many 2nd halves over the last 5 or so years have arsenal played that have been absolutely pathetic? when they're still in games and the opposition turns it up a bit and then completely collapse?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wenger has to be done. There’s just nothing left for him at Arsenal.

It’s his own doing but in a way I feel for him. His legacy at Arsenal has really been undermined with the constant failures and that’s a shame – He should have been forever revered at that club. You think about those great teams in the 90’s/early 00’s and it’s just staggering how far they’ve fallen. The stadium issue was difficult to be fair but they’ve spent enough to move past that and it’s just been more of the same.

I think it’s the predictability of it all that’s so ridiculous. Anyone can map out their season before it happens – There’s just no progression and I can totally understand why their fans have had enough. I don’t think any other side in the top 6 would have capitulated like that – Maybe City but they would at least go down attacking – The other clubs can actually dig in when required to. Arsenal weren’t doing one or the other. 

I go back to the start of the season where they were just completely unprepared for the opening game – It was disgraceful. They end up panic buying what looks like a poor man’s Chris Smalling because once again they fuck around in the Summer looking for bargains. I’d be shocked if Alexis hasn’t already made up his mind about getting out of there. Maybe a new manager and a show of real ambition could entice him to stay but the change has to be significant.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I go back to the start of the season where they were just completely unprepared for the opening game – It was disgraceful. They end up panic buying what looks like a poor man’s Chris Smalling because once again they fuck around in the Summer looking for bargains. I’d be shocked if Alexis hasn’t already made up his mind about getting out of there. Maybe a new manager and a show of real ambition could entice him to stay but the change has to be significant.


This has to be referring to Rob Holding? If you're calling Mustafi a panic buy and a poor man's Chris Smalling then :sodone


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That is a wild statement but Mustafi has been shocking in some games thus far.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> This has to be referring to Rob Holding? If you're calling Mustafi a panic buy and a poor man's Chris Smalling then :sodone


Hahaha he's been fucking shite.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Hahaha he's been fucking shite.


Textbook Jet response, either complete dribble or ignore the post entirely ards

The last time Chris Smalling played in the Champions League he put in one of the worst displays by a defender ever in Europe, against a completely out of form Wolfsburg.

You'd swap the two in a heartbeat. Arsenal were after him the entire window so "panic buy" is completely wrong as well.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Arsenal and Barca fans giving each other enema's to defend each other after they were both humiliated. 

Fantastic. 

Mustafi has been TERRIBLE this season. Hasn't lived up to his £35m tag at all.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Zlatan >>>


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

etienne absolutely bent over by the refs. penalty turned down, first goal was never a free kick and a massive dive on the penalty.

scenes if sperz can't break the wembley crap against the 8th best team in belgium.

dzeko absurdly good. always believed in him. villarreal surprisingly loose. emerson's gol an absolute peach. salah has come on really well too.

absolute banger of a free kick from bernardeschi

lacazette continuing his form before he leaves lyon in the summer. 25 for the season now.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I concur with Kiz, St. Etienne were unlucky especially in the first half where in the second part of that first half they were the better team. United started well and got the goal from a soft freekick and a dodgy freekick by Ibra at that. Still, a lot of decisions have gone against us this season from referees so I'm not complaining if we get the advantage or the _"rub of the green"_ at times even if we didn't/don't deserve it in the beginning stages of this game. Anyway, the players heads seemed to drop after that and they kept losing possession in the middle of the park and gifting an attacking outlet for Etienne, who did cause some problems especially on the wings but their finishing was woeful, they didn't even get a single shot on target!

Second half United improved a lot and started to create more chances, Rashford changed the game when he came on and it also helped that Fellaini went off and Lingard came on to add that much-needed pace up front as with Fellaini and Ibra pushed forward, the attack was a lot more lethargic and slow. When both Rashford and Lingard came on, they ran behind the defence and caused the Etienne fullbacks some problems, especially Rashford who looked solid when he came on and did well in his assist for the second goal. 3rd goal was never a penalty but like I said, I don't really care with all the blatant penalty decisions we've had go against us so far this season, that's 3 penalties now in the Europa League so far this season compared to the 1 in the Premier League (when we should have had more). The referee got a lot wrong last night with the big calls, which again was beneficial for us and he was card waving happy last night, as soon as a challenge went in he gave the yellow card instead of cautioning someone and Herrera was lucky to still be on the pitch with his one challenge after receiving the yellow card.

Still, it was a better second half, some better football was played and I really do enjoy watching us play now with more fluid passing, with the one-two's, with the balls over the top, with our attackers actually taking on the defence and scoring goals. We actually look like a team that knows how to play football now rather than the restricted, slow, safe, hoofball football that LVG implemented. I'm actually enjoying watching us play now... just a shame about our league position at the moment but hopefully top 4 is achievable. Also props to Valencia, Martial and Pogba... I thought all 3 were strong contenders for Man of the Match but I'd give the slight edge to Pogba, he controlled that midfield last night in his more disciplined role. I loved watching him use his strength to push away the Etienne players every time they tried to muscle him off the ball and they couldn't. Also pleased to see Zlatan score his first hattrick for us, 23 goals now in 35 games which for a man his age and for someone that people thought would struggle is very good.

That's what? Only 1 defeat (although Mourinho won't acknowledge it funnily enough) in 23? 24 matches? Not bad.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Kiz said:


> etienne absolutely bent over by the refs. penalty turned down, first goal was never a free kick and a massive dive on the penalty.
> 
> scenes if sperz can't break the wembley crap against the 8th best team in belgium.
> 
> ...


I miss Dzeko


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

Beşiktaş got so fucking lucky.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Barca :mj2

I think this is the last straw, too bad Enrique is going to be sacked after all he has been the most successful manager. Winning 5 trophies in 2 years

I personally would like him to stay. Lets hope our next manager fixes the midfield and CB problem. letting Alves leave was the daf move


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

dashing_man said:


> Barca :mj2
> 
> I think this is the last straw, too bad Enrique is going to be sacked after all he has been the most successful manager. Winning 5 trophies in 2 years
> 
> I personally would like him to stay. Lets hope our next manager fixes the midfield and CB problem. letting Alves leave was the daf move


He's won the trophies but only really had 1 good year at the club.

Team was not good enough in 2014, miles behind Real who were on a brilliant run under Carlo.

Team played brilliantly in first half of 2015 after the loss to MOYES. Won the treble. Second half of 2015, the team stormed away from Madrid in the league, culminated by a 4-0 win at the Bernabeu.

2016 comes along, team capitulates in the league, blows a massive lead and clings on to the title by one point, mostly down to Messi and Suarez. Deservedly went out in the Champions League to Atleti.

Second half of 2016, team has been outclassed by Madrid all season long. Fighting with Sevilla for second place. A team filled with some of the best players in the world has been totally dependant on Messi (and Pique to a lesser extent) who has been the best player in Europe by a mile this season.

2017 comes along with 2 losses, then a lucky 2 legged victory against Atletico in the Copa, and then spanked by PSG in the Round of 16.

The team is lacking shape, midfielders are all under-performing except Iniesta, and the team has looked lost at times this season, especially the full backs. The link between the defence-midfield-attack is completely disjointed. He'll likely go at the end of the season, winning the treble is probably the biggest achievement in football, it's only happened twice in Spanish history (Pep in 2009 the other), but the credit he deserves for that is mostly due to pushing for the Suarez signing at the expense of an in-form Sanchez and moving Messi out-wide.

I don't blame him for Alves, he wanted to leave the year before and was convinced to stay. Not replacing him properly is the issue.

Sampaoli plz.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Seb said:


> He's won the trophies but only really had 1 good year at the club.
> 
> Team was not good enough in 2014, miles behind Real who were on a brilliant run under Carlo.
> 
> ...


transfer ban hurt Barca the most, we didn't get a replacement for Alvez and Puyol. We landed Vidal, D Suarez and Turan which aren't on the same level as Alvez, Puyol and Xavi

I really hope we fill these places perfectly in the Summer window otherwise I don't see any improvement. Even the new manager won't make much difference.

PS: knowing how dumb our management has been working, am pretty sure they will land Aguero and make a mess out of everything


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

if barca continue to pursue the galactico strategy which formed msn and assemble the world's best midfield again, there's no need to replace lucho. Give him the best players and he'll make it work. Barca's midfield is not the best anymore. Iniesta is old and plays with less intensity, Busquets is kind of wasted in a quick-transition system, plus he gets exposed to the press a lot more due to the weakness of players around him. The third midfield spot b/w rakitic, gomes, rafinha et al isn't working. Buy a Verratti and you fix most of those problems.

But if you want to persist with players like gomes and umtiti who need better coaching and a better system, then lucho has to go.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barca wouldn't be able to get Veratti. Who's even available that's similar? Modric, Thiago, no. Weigl?

They bought Gomes who is a ball carrier, the same as Iniesta. Good signing for the long term, but he's played too far up the pitch. There's no Xavi in there linking the defence and attack.

Umtiti has been an excellent signing though. He's been much better than Masch this season. The problem's have been at full back. Vidal starts showing form and he breaks his ankle. Barca's first 11 is as good/better than anyone else's if everyone is in form, this is why Lucho takes the blame. The players don't look motivated and the team is too spread out to dominate the middle of the pitch. Too many top class players not producing. The tactic's should be more than just give the ball to Messi.

:hoganbarca


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Falcao >>>>>

What a game tbh


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Expected a great game and it surpassed even those lofty expectations. Monaco are great side to watch this season. Basically the French City but more clinical in attack. So many exciting young players. Mbappe, Mendy, Silva, Fabinho, Sidibe, Bakayoko and Lemar all 24 or under. Mbappe is raw but his end product is better than most pacey wingers his age. His acceleration is incredible. I fully expect Moutinho to be in strong this summer for one of Fabinho/Balayoko/Nzonzi. Hopefully Mendy too if there's no hope left for Shaw. Struggling to think of a better wing back on either flank this season than Mendy. Found the way to get the best out of Falcao by creating all the pace from the wings and letting him do his thing around the box. Still a great finisher. That chip was outrageous from that position. They threw that game away though. Leicester esque defending off corners. Wish I could have got odds on Monaco scoring off City giving the ball away from Monaco's high press. They're been great playing like that all season and it's a nightmare for City's defence with Pep insisting on them playing it out from the back. Still expect them to go through. 2 goal win at home against a leaky defence like City isn't a hard ask for them. *


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

seabs said:


> *2 goal win at home against a leaky defence like City isn't a hard ask for them. *


Wouldn't expect anything less from a United fan.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

kay


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shame Falcao's penalty was shit. 

Hopefully the 2nd leg is as great as tonight's 1st leg.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if monaco are more clinical in attack then why did they lose 5-3 :armfold

im fully confident that monaco won't keep us scoreless. their defence was exposed just as much as ours with sane, sterling, kdb scything through them regularly. clearly they're not as fit as us either. why one of spain's worst refs gets to do these types of games is beyond me. blatant pen on kun and yet again he gets booked for diving. absolutely absurd. gave out way too many yellow cards as well. otamendi is an absolute farce and i pray the reported madrid interest is legit. stones redeeming himself after his falcao fuck up was wonderful. not just the goal but the tackle after too. earlier this season we would've dropped the heads and been beaten.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

goals, goals, goals. :sodone wens3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiz said:


> if monaco are more clinical in attack then why did they lose 5-3 :armfold
> 
> im fully confident that monaco won't keep us scoreless. their defence was exposed just as much as ours with sane, sterling, kdb scything through them regularly. clearly they're not as fit as us either. why one of spain's worst refs gets to do these types of games is beyond me. blatant pen on kun and yet again he gets booked for diving. absolutely absurd. gave out way too many yellow cards as well. otamendi is an absolute farce and i pray the reported madrid interest is legit. stones redeeming himself after his falcao fuck up was wonderful. not just the goal but the tackle after too. earlier this season we would've dropped the heads and been beaten.


*This season not last night smarty pants. I expect a high scoring game in the second leg too, both teams are just too attack minded and too good going forward and weak at the back for it to be anything otherwise. *


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

City have struggled away against teams that are happy to press but not over-extend and chase goals, keeping it tight and stopping our play i.e Leicester, Everton, Liverpool. We've punished teams who push up against us like Bournemouth, WHU, Palace. 

Monaco's home form has been impressive, but they'll have to push for goals. 

Too many times in football is a game like this expected to be exciting, it'll be a 1-1 or 0-1 affair probably with City scraping through.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Monaco's pressing game is one of the best in Europe...*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not if it can't last 90 mins seabass.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*At least that's something you can say you have in common with AS Monaco Kizwell. *


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

seabs said:


> *Monaco's pressing game is one of the best in Europe...*


We have a superb attack that are great on the counter that put 5 past such one of Europe's best pressing teams...

KdB, Sterling and Sané cut through them and their pace countering when Monaco are pushing for goals could be devastating.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:armfold

after 89 mins i get nervous about the prospect of added time and it gets me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*One the clock hits 89 it goes from Kiz time to Jiz time. 

I'm such a hoot. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MrEvans said:


> We have a superb attack that are great on the counter that put 5 past such one of Europe's best pressing teams...
> 
> KdB, Sterling and Sané cut through them and their pace countering when Monaco are pushing for goals could be devastating.


2 of your goals were from terrible defended corners and one was from an absolute joke of an attempt to save a simple shit. Rather fortunate all things considered.

Monaco's goals came from pretty rank defending from your part. But what we can say is that isn't anything really new from City this season. 

I said last night that Monaco can't defend and HoL told me they could at home. I'm not sure if I'm convinced that they can, as they got basics wrong, but City cannot defend home, away, neutral or on mars. Wouldn't be surprised to see Monaco stick 4 past City. If HoL is right that'd be more than enough to see them through. But as I said, I remain unconvinced and can see them letting in 3-4 themselves.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Both sides can leak goals. City could beat them by 2 or 3 just as easily as they could lose by 2 or 3 but the idea that a 3-1 or 4-2 Monaco win won't happen is daft. Monaco can be great and City can be shit. If this was Chelsea with a 2 goal lead going into the away leg then it'd be a very different story but this is the problem with not having a solid defence. *


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Well, that's Mkh possibly out of the cup final lol, should have rested more players tbh with him being one of them


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Joel said:


> 2 of your goals were from terrible defended corners and one was from an absolute joke of an attempt to save a simple shit. Rather fortunate all things considered.
> 
> Monaco's goals came from pretty rank defending from your part. But what we can say is that isn't anything really new from City this season.
> 
> I said last night that Monaco can't defend and HoL told me they could at home. I'm not sure if I'm convinced that they can, as they got basics wrong, but City cannot defend home, away, neutral or on mars. Wouldn't be surprised to see Monaco stick 4 past City. If HoL is right that'd be more than enough to see them through. But as I said, I remain unconvinced and can see them letting in 3-4 themselves.


That same logic applies to the goals against City too... 

Poor goalkick, terrible defending from Stones. Can't say it's fortunate that they defended poorly and same not be applied... They were fortunate Aguero didn't win a clear penalty against them as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MrEvans said:


> That same logic applies to the goals against City too...
> 
> Poor goalkick, terrible defending from Stones. Can't say it's fortunate that they defended poorly and same not be applied... They were fortunate Aguero didn't win a clear penalty against them as well.





Joel said:


> Monaco's goals came from pretty rank defending from your part. *But what we can say is that isn't anything really new from City this season.*


So no.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont think the individual defending is worse than it has been in the past, there is just less protection available. under mancini we nearly always played with 2 defensive midfielders and took all pace out the game. while clearly there are individuals who have their problems in that defence, there's absolutely no protection anymore.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

After the enormous amount of goals of tuesday, I kinda expected the wednesday matches to be boring.

At least Juve won, I can be happy:ambrose5


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@Seb, do you still think the La Liga teams will fare better than United in the Europa League? :mj

Edit: Finish the job in the second leg pls, Sevilla.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> @Seb, do you still think the La Liga teams will fare better than United in the Europa League? :mj
> 
> Edit: Finish the job in the second leg pls, Sevilla.


Apologies for backing the League that won 15 of 16 knockout ties in Europe last season and has won the last 3 Europa Leagues and 3 Champions Leagues :mj

Celta is the only one that really surprised me, they were my pick to win it given how they comprehensively outplayed Real Madrid in both legs a month ago, then again they did recently loan out their best player after a spat with the manager. We'll let him off for that though after he scored the winning goal for Valencia against Madrid last night. Looks like Bilbao dominated both legs but let in sloppy goals at home which cost them. I expected Villarreal to go out to Roma, who I would probably put my money on now.

Spurs though :bosque

Edit: Aspas :banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Tottenham getting turfed out of two European competitions before we get turned out of one* 

The North London banter is strong, brothers and sister.




*I thieved that off the twitter, which I feel is fitting given the circumstances surrounding Spurs fans in this wee fitba-related corner of TractorForum


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

NEXT LEVEL SPURS, the absolute bottlers :bosque

Dele Alli is almost as unlikeable as Jamie Vardy. Nasty snide little prick.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

He's a wee shitehawk and hopefully more referees start pulling him for his guff. Buncha THUGS, that lot. Big fan of the ref' tonight refusing to put up with their dugshit and carding them whenever they got all up in an official's grill. Players can't be crowding referees like that, brothers. Marty Keown would be turning in his grave at such wonton disrespect.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Danny Rose. Come back. PLEASE.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

losing to a midtable belgian side. sperz


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Celta Vigo vs Krasnodar

APOEL vs Anderlecht

Schalke 04 vs Borussia Monchengladbach

Olympique Lyonnais vs Roma

Rostov vs *Manchester United*

Olympiakos vs Besiktas

Gent vs Genk

FC Copenhagen vs Ajax

Roma & Lyon cancelling one of the two out was the best we coulda asked for


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Good draw besides the travel part. Not as bad a team as prople made out in the Champions League but going out to them would be inexcusable. Home 2nd leg too. Nice. Roma taking out all the other top contenders is very welcome too. 

Spurs will be in a relegation battle next season if their away form dips lel. Dier has been a truly horrific CB this season. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

When has he not been a horrific centre back? :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rostov thrashed Ajax to get their CL spot, have beaten Bayern Munich this season and only went down to at the Calderon to a last minute Griezmann goal.

They are 7th in the Russian League though so United should still get through.

Celta should get through as well, Joel gonna look silly :villa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

United are winning the Europa League, thus finishing ahead of the La Liga teams, so I shall reign supreme.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839226888446951425


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

They should just ban Arsenal from the competition. Same old crap every year :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh Arsenal....

ArsenalFanTV should make for entertaining viewing. "Blud, fam, blud, Wenger out, blud, fam, blud, blud, blud" :mark:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought their fifth was actually their sixth so :banana


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

On plus side my mate who is an arsenal fan made a decent profit betting on it being 5-1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sanchez should be sold for the shit he's doing on the bench. embarrassing.

arsenal win 2-1 over two legs if koscielny doesnt go off. there's that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sometimes you gotta laugh or you'll cry, brother

It's not uncommon to laugh in awkward/embarrassing situations


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Kiz said:


> sanchez should be sold for the shit he's doing on the bench. embarrassing.


The rest of the team are the 'divas', though. Alexis just wants to win really really bad. 

I'll probably take great pleasure in calling him a raging dog-nonce when he rocks up to the Emirates with PSG next season.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Arsenal FanTV is my favourite meme right now. Remember earlier this season when they thought Arsene Wenger was God's gift to football? And look at them now. This video makes me crease every time I watch it, most fickle fans in the game.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Please don't lump the rest of us in with those bungletwats. Most of it is a deliberate parody at this point. They're too self-aware now. That DT idiot, Moh and his net spend, fucking CLAUDE for Christ's sake. Claude, who pretends he's suicidal and in poverty so people will donate money then ends up on TV after every home game. "Hahaha, there's Ty at it again. This is gonna be hilarious." Utter horse shit. They live for this and they're basically internet celebrities (you know, amongst retarded football fans) because people keep giving them press. 

"At least AFTV is gonna be swell." 

Get to fuck.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

At least their buffoonery is finally helping get Wenger out the door.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

arsenal fan tv is more entertaining than arsenal football matches these days :armfold

true tings


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tonight :hoganbarca



3MB4Life said:


> Arsenal FanTV is my favourite meme right now. Remember earlier this season when they thought Arsene Wenger was God's gift to football? And look at them now. This video makes me crease every time I watch it, most fickle fans in the game.


To be fair most of the Wenger out fans have been saying the same all season (and for years actually). It's only really Chris (who's disappeared) and Ty that were strongly pro Wenger, the rest aren't regulars except the second guy is a loud clown anyway.

I found out yesterday Moh does "Shisha and Chill" videos on YouTube






:bosque


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It was dt and troopz holding the banner from the Joe.com video :bosque

Poor sods got abused


Anyways, I wonder how Chris's pro wenger March went?:lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

All I ask is that Benfica shoot the ball instead of passing when in the box.... Is that really too much to ask?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Football. Bloody hell.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Unbelievable..


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow.

Wow.

Wow.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't really have anything to say after that.

I haven't marked for a goal like that since Iniesta's against Chelsea. Mother of God :sodone


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats by Barca brothers

its night like these that shows the true meaning of Football

VISCA EL BARCA :mj2

literally in tears (happy tears) :mj2 :mj2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*And people wonder why we get so worked up over this sport. End the competition right there brothers. *


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

One of the greatest Champions League games, ever. Fair fucks to Barcelona.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if that's one of the best performances I've ever seen in a game of fitba or one of the worst bottle jobs I've ever seen in a game of fitba. Can it be both? It feels like it might be both.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Despite all the diving and cheating from them tonight and whether you love them or hate them. That was one hell of a comeback from Barcelona, can't even put into words. Incredible.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> I'm not sure if that's one of the best performances I've ever seen in a game of fitba or one of the worst bottle jobs I've ever seen in a game of fitba. Can it be both? It feels like it might be both.


I think it might be both. PSG should be humiliated, Barcelona or not.

Fair play Barcelona though and congrats to any of their fans on here. Football is all about moments like this

Incredible


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I hate it when everyone puts a great comeback down to a bottle job but PSG bottled it big time. Barca were fantastic and Neymar had a final 7 minutes you could retire on but PSG were awful. Just shocking defending and 4 of them could have been avoided by not acting like mongs at the back. Game was there for them to score as many as they wanted at 3-1 too. Sham of a club pretending to be a big player in the game, always have been and always will be. Sergi Roberto. Never doubted him. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> I'm not sure if that's one of the best performances I've ever seen in a game of fitba or one of the worst bottle jobs I've ever seen in a game of fitba. Can it be both? It feels like it might be both.


Both. Barca were sensational and pressed PSG off the park, but their deepest defender was often pushing 15 yards inside PSG's half. Not leaving a forward on the half way line for those situations in order to relieve pressure, force Barca away, or create a great 1 vs 1 chance via a long ball is cowardly as fuck. Emery deserves the sack for giving Barca every chance of a comeback. The PSG defenders were shaking like shitting dogs.

Regardless, I'm just glad I watched it. That's the most I've enjoyed watching the fitba in some time. Roared the house down when Sergi Roberto scored the sixth and I'm a neutral :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

O





M





F






G

Last time I looked, Barca were up 3-1. Thought that might be it for them.

I'm fucking speechless at what I'm seeing here.

Fuck.

What the fuck happened lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Great comeback ever. Jeez that game :done :done


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fucking incredible, I thought it was over at 3-1. Still on a high, fucking Neymar :mark: :mark: :mark:

Surely on momentum they cannot be stopped?

Brady and the Patriots? :suckit

Cavs? :suckit

Real Madrid fans? :suckit

All the haters :suckit


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

One Winged Angel said:


> Fucking incredible, I thought it was over at 3-1. Still on a high, fucking Neymar :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Surely on momentum they cannot be stopped?
> 
> ...


You.

:suckit


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm only playing, champ. I like Barca.

We're winning Europa.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Vader said:


> I'm only playing, champ. I like Barca.
> 
> We're winning Europa.


 Yeah, same but this feeling is unreal.

I couldn't watch the game but was following the game on my phone during a lecture :lmao

Refreshed it every 20-30 seconds just hoping :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lucho announces he's leaving, barca put on a performance for the ages.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

holy shit. Amazing. Made Liverpool's comeback look like child's play.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone who doesn't think PSG took a dive today and should be investigated for misconduct on top of it didn't watch this abortion that was a purported soccer match at Camp Nou today.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Woke up this morning, still unsure of what actually happened last night. I'm not massive fan of Barcelona for many reason, but I'm so happy that I was able to witness that.

I'm also not really sure where PSG can go from here. I was in the shoutbox blaming Di Maria for not squaring the ball to Cavani, which was a pretty easy choice to make, but HoL is right - they let in 6 goals... They were 4 up, got the all important away goal and still managed to mess it up... A lot is made of Arsenal and not getting out of the last 16, but PSG are a team that have spent deep bucketloads of cash in the last few years and they cannot get out of the quarter finals... The only big team they have beaten is Chelsea (and we weren't operating as a big team last season when they did). Obviously they have to just get on with it and "go again", but the mentality of those players, staff, directors and fans must be absolutely shattered and it may take a long time to build it back up again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm sure they'll just spend another £100,000,000 and go again.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

jfc arsenal, this is horrific.

The barca/psg data is mind-boggling.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Brock said:


> What the fuck happened lol.


PSG did the ultimate bottle job. They should've been able to see out the last 5 minutes. :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> PSG did the ultimate bottle job. They should've been able to see out the last 5 minutes. :lol


3 goals between the 88th and 95th minute.

:done

Unbelievable


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Where's the guy who thinks Dybala is better than Neymar at? :mj*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

absolutely insane opinion. neymar is incredible. dybala is not.


----------



## BiscuitsNgravy (Apr 1, 2016)

Barca gonna cheat their way to the final it seems :') never change Suarez you diving twat


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I detest Barca, but I still let out an AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH cheer when that 6th went in :mj2

Feel dirty


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

As much as I wanted PSG to go through, that was one of the most exciting matches I've seen in a long time. But still, that was bullshit. Out of the 6 goals, 2 were penalties and 1 was an own goal. At times I forgot that it was a football match and thought I was watching diving championships. And Lucas should have been substituted earlier, only after he left the pitch PSG started playing for real.

Honestly, during this match I felt like watching WWE. When you thing that something awesome is gonna happen, they still find a way to screw you over at the end. I guess underdogs don't win in real life. (I'm saying this as someone who was rooting for PSG, don't take it personally).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

qatari backed psg who have spent a lot of money arent exactly the classic underdog tale.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

is anyone going to contest the fact that neither pen should have been given?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

leicester won the title, underdogs do win :shrug:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The 1st was a penalty, second obviously wasn't. *


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kiz said:


> qatari backed psg who have spent a lot of money arent exactly the classic underdog tale.


Merely speaking of club prestige and history, though, PSG is like a mosquito compared to Barcelona.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ste1592 said:


> Merely speaking of club prestige and history, though, PSG is like a mosquito compared to Barcelona.


club prestige and history dont score goals.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

as much as it was a hilarious bottle job by PSG, let's not pretend that they shouldn't have been given a penalty when Mascherano hacked down Di Maria as he went to shoot towards the end (Masch has even admitted in post match interviews he fouled him soooo), and also the Suarez penalty was a pathetic dive that should've never been given

all the same, the result is the result and the fact PSG let it get to that stage is downright embarrassing, some AWFUL defending for the first few goals. Meunier :lol

UEFALONA in full swing again :fergie


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Kiz said:


> qatari backed psg who have spent a lot of money arent exactly the classic underdog tale.


But calling Barcelona an underdog would be like calling John Cena an underdog. They are clearly the better team.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Punkhead said:


> But calling Barcelona an underdog would be like calling John Cena an underdog. They are clearly the better team.


good thing nobody called them an underdog then :armfold


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Punkhead said:


> But calling Barcelona an underdog would be like calling John Cena an underdog. They are clearly the better team.


there doesn't have to be an underdog.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kiz said:


> club prestige and history dont score goals.


No, but definitely earn you the label of underdog when going against one of the best teams in European football. Even if the two teams were absolutely even on paper, Barcellona still has way more experience and prestige that, for me, would give them the edge.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've seen the Mascherano replay a few times and it doesn't _look_ like he even touches him, let alone "hacks him down".

Edit: I've just watched it in .25 on YouTube, Di Maria shoots with his left foot and then after he shoots Mascherano _maybe_ gets a slight touch on Di Maria's right foot. 100% not a penalty.

Still coming to grips with the result :done

Dybala > Neymar :banderas

Marca's "0% chance of Barca turning the tie around" :banderas

Raul saying "Only Madrid are capable of comebacks like that" :banderas

Veratti apparently having less touches than MATS despite 91% of the game being played in mid pitch / PSG's final third :banderas








:banderas








:banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That Messi picture really is going to be soooooooo icnonic. My Lord, that is amazing photography.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the video of him going absolutely beserk after the gol is even better


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Out of curiosity, does anyone think it is likely that an English side will win the CL within the next three years (not including this year's competition although I can't really see City/Leicester winning it anyway)? Something I've been pondering. Feel like I should extend it to 5 years since I suspect the general consensus would be no.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

DocBlue said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone think it is likely that an English side will win the CL within the next three years (not including this year's competition although I can't really see City/Leicester winning it anyway)? Something I've been pondering. Feel like I should extend it to 5 years since I suspect the general consensus would be no.


Nope, even in next 5

Chelsea have a decent shout of making the final & if they do then hey anything can happen I guess

City need to sort themselves out, as do United (they still need to qualify)

Arsenal? lol nope


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone think it is likely that an English side will win the CL within the next three years (not including this year's competition although I can't really see City/Leicester winning it anyway)? Something I've been pondering. Feel like I should extend it to 5 years since I suspect the general consensus would be no.


In a two leg tie the English teams would be nowhere near the "big four" (Atletico, Real, Barca or *Bayern) or probably Juventus.

It's possible they could knock one of those teams out, but to win it you'll probably have to beat 2 of them, maybe even 3. Not happening.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Seb said:


> In a two leg tie the English teams would be nowhere near the "big four" *(Atletico, Real, Barca or Madrid)* or probably Juventus.
> 
> It's possible they could knock one of those teams out, but to win it you'll probably have to beat 2 of them, maybe even 3. Not happening.


I know you bum La Liga but good lord how many teams are there in Madrid? :armfold


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader said:


> I know you bum La Liga but good lord how many teams are there in Madrid? :armfold


It's hard to keep track after 3 winners and 2 runners up in the last 3 years :villa

As a Man Utd fan I would think you would be more concerned about the Europa League (oh wait, 3 winners in a row in that competition as well :torres)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

once we sort the defence out and get gundogan back into the side we'll be around the mark.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Well done to Leicester :clap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841763606895185920
:done

Complete bottle job from Sevilla.

Perez licking his lips for the quarter final draw.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Relegation battlers in the Premier League CRUSHING Poverty Liga title contenders. 

:jetgood


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ramos needs to fuck Leicesters shit up 

hopefully in the next round


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Leicester defended brilliantly in a low block for most of that game. Sevilla largely looked clueless how to break them down. Really flat performance from them overall. Would have taken a truly special goal for them to score in those situations, which Escudero almost provided in all fairness.

Wes "no better than Leon Barnett according to Norwich fans on wrath of the Barclay when I suggested we sign him" Morgan scoring and captaining a side that has won entry to a CL qf. :keys

Albrighton's composure for his goal :banderas

Nasri was a total fuckimg mong for the :redcard, taking Vardy's bait... although maybe he got wind of the Leicester p.e.ds rumours and wanted to see if there were any "drip doctor" prossies down London Road so he could take in some more "vitamins"







It certainly looked like he needed a top up based on this performance.

The situation where Leicester gave away the penalty was utterly ridiculous. They were 2-0 up and playing vs 10 men, but suddenly decided to play higher up the pitch (when all common sense suggests the roles should have been reversed from their perspective) and were caught out for it. Luckily for them N'Zonzi (generally timid ineffective performance after all the hype) monged up the pen and Kasper went the right way. Would have been a nonsensical way to let a poor performing team back into the game, so I'm glad they got the rub of the green there.

Vardy was his usual relentless self but really should have scored at least twice and could have had a hat trick. WOAT finishing from him tonight. Slimani also had a great chance and it should have been much more comfortable for Leicester in the end.

LOL LIGA.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Waiting to see if Vardy gets panned by the English media, imagine if that was Suarez doing that :suarez1

Sevilla deserved this, missed two penalties, were 2-0 up in the first leg when it should've been 4-0 or 5-0 then conceded off Leicester's one good chance. Couldn't get the job done away from home despite 70% of the ball and Nasri was a tard for getting baited like that. Leicester were always going to have a chance after that result in Seville and their recent post Ranieri form. Hopefully this Sevilla exit paves the way for Sampaoli to Barca :hmm:

You have to give Leicester huge credit though, Sevilla had won 14 consecutive knockout ties in Europe before tonight. It's a massive win for them and their fans.

MIGHTY MARC ALBRIGHTON with 2 goals now tied in the top scorer charts with Bale and Ronaldo.

Looking forward to the quarter final draw. Still a chance LOL LIGA has 3 of the 4 semi finalists. Hopefully they only have 1 though :messi2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

However Seville played, or not, played tonight, it's a big, big win for Leicester. Into the CL quarter finals in their first ever campaign there. Another historic achievement.

Shame Ranieri couldn't be there to see them through. Although maybe if he was still there, they wouldn't be through. Who knows. Leicester players continuing to give a shit again tho eh.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:WOO

What a fucking night, incredible atmosphere, incredible performance.

Kasper Schmeichel :clap

Our story just keeps getting better.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well done Leicester, great achievement.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Thoroughly deserved from Leicester. On the night it probably should have been more comfortable but Vardy was horrendously wasteful. His away goal made up for it though and he was causing them serious problems all game. Leicester stand a chance as long as these teams keep playing to their strengths, although I do think they’ll be battered in whatever away trip awaits them. If they get through the next tie it will begin to feel like destiny – again. I imagine they’d want City given their recent record against them. 

I do think Monaco have a real chance tonight. Their home form has been incredible (strangely considering there’s no atmosphere) and I can’t see them not scoring. Hopefully it’s another classic.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Leicester are pretty much doomed in the next round, though their best chance would be the winner of City/Monaco.

Dortmund maybe an outside chance but beyond that you've got the clear cut 5 best teams in Europe.

DRAW PREDICTIONS

Atletico vs Barca

Juve vs Dortmund

Bayern vs City/Monaco

Real Madrid vs Leicester

I really want a Clasico or Bayern vs Real in the Quarters though, but I doubt either happen.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

City :bosque

Leicester City fucking up that Champions League co-efficient for all of the other English clubs :brodgers


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Was about to come in here and post how Monaco are just a 55 minute team only for them to go and win it. Entertaining tie as a whole.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Just imagine if Monaco and Leicester each other.Highly doubtful though


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

QFs would be something like this:

Barcelona vs Atleti
Real vs Leicester
Bayern vs Monaco 
Juventus vs Dortmund

I am hundred percent sure it would be something like this


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Monaco were somewhat fortunate to get away with stepping right off in the second half. Scored off their one attack and gave City way too many looks in on goal. Were much more in control while they were going for it. Although I suppose it worked out better for them tonight than it did last match. City didn't turn up at all in the first half and paid for it. Monaco were the better team over the 2 legs and deserved to go through. Mbappe, Silva and Mendy are gonna be top class players. Mendy already is actually. *


MrEvans said:


> Wouldn't expect anything less from a United fan.


*Find the nearest bin, plonk yourself in it and stop pretending like you're smarter than me

:goaway*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Please tell me Monaco fans chant 

MBAPPE

DU ***

DU BOP

DOOOOOOOO YEAH YEAH MBAPPE DU BADU BA DOOO *** DOOOBY DO :lenny


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Real Madrid vs Bayern plz so Real can be sent packing unkout


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow this year's round of 16 was insane. *BELEIVCSTER*


*Atletico* vs Dortmund 
*Leicester* vs Monaco
*Barcelona* vs Juventus
Madrid vs *Bayern*

IMO


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a tie. Both teams put on a show. Won a fair bit of money on it too.

Monaco were never gonna keep up that intensity but they dropped off sooner than I imagined. Coty were wasteful Aguero should have had at least two goals but the same could be said for Monaco at the Etihad. Ultimately you just can't get away with the a CB pairing of Stones/Kolarov at this level. If City can shore themselves up they'll be pretty close, but we've been saying that for years.

Would love to see the Monaco team stick together for a few years. Could see them competing for everything if they do. If they are going to be broken up United plz.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god we were just dreadful in midfield. dinho had an absolute shocker. kdb and silva barely got touches in the first half. everyone looked absolute exhausted. monaco were on the front foot immediately, again the defenders out wide was the catalyst for their goals. wanted yaya on at half time for kdb but the bench options in general were woeful. for the amount of money spent, to have 1 teenage striker on the bench and a 34 year old as the only guys to change a game is fucking appalling.

2nd half was a lot better but monaco's defence made no errors. i don't think ours really did (howler wise). full backs were poor defensively but what's new. otamendi's height probably cuts out the ball into bakayoko. but he could've also gone diving in and giving away pens so w/e. stones was quite good. but beyond that, too many players just weren't there. this summer really does need to be a defensive window, and clearing out the clutter that has stayed too long. txiki's job depends on it i would think.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

seabs said:


> *Monaco were somewhat fortunate to get away with stepping right off in the second half. Scored off their one attack and gave City way too many looks in on goal. Were much more in control while they were going for it. Although I suppose it worked out better for them tonight than it did last match. City didn't turn up at all in the first half and paid for it. Monaco were the better team over the 2 legs and deserved to go through. Mbappe, Silva and Mendy are gonna be top class players. Mendy already is actually. *
> 
> *Find the nearest bin, plonk yourself in it and stop pretending like you're smarter than me
> 
> :goaway*


i rescind it,

cba.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Entertaining round as a whole, lots of goals and good matches. For the next round, I see the following:

-Juve/Bayern
-Atletico/Barca
-Real/Leicester
-Dortmund/Monaco


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I foolishly put £20 on Man City to win last night, can't believe that Liester are the only english team left in the Champions league.

If Manchester United somehow fuck up tonight against Rostov they'll be the only english team left in Europe.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*De Bruyne was absolutely awful ovet the 2 legs I thought. So much wasted possession, summed up with them 2 free kicks at the end. He's been pretty so so with the odd moment of creativity for quite a while now yet he seems to be getting away with it unlike some players who get eaten alive after one bad game. And that's not a woah utd thing either, every team has them players. 

City's problems that Kiz outlined have been there all season. They've never been a team with great depth and it gets shown up to cost them at certain points every season. I don't think anyone saw the defensive issues being so extreme but they were obviously there, and again have been for some time now. I suppose they thought Stones would be the answer but he never was going to be the answer straight away. Maybe in time but he quite clearly had and still has an awful long way to progress. Essentially the whole back 5 need replacing other than arguably Sagna and Zabaleta but both of them are getting on now. Honestly they need another CM too. Yaya is gone sooner rather than later and Gundogan is too high an injury risk not to have a parity backup for him. 

Meanwhile Utd will be sat comfortably this summer. Just raid Monaco for Mendy, Fabinho, Mbappe and Bernardo and we'll be :lenny5*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Being genuinely honest, can Wagner & Co. go after this Medvedev guy in the summer? Our two GK options who aren't in on loan are shit and this dude has impressed me over these two legs. His positioning is really good, his vision is helping his back five when they fuck up and he's pulling off some great saves and punches tonight. And against a quality side in Man Utd (ugh, I hate saying that.)

Not even joking, I could see us getting him for less than £3mil and he'd be a steal if he can play like this on the reg.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Last 8 woooo !!:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Terrible match and a really weird approach from Mourinho. 3 centre backs, 2 deep cm's and loads of speculative Moyes against Fulham standard crosses from the wing backs vs an ultra negative pile of garbage in Rostov. People will say "job done" but that could have easily went to extra time if Romero hadn't been so sharp and alert.

Pogba was actually half decent before the injury, but I really don't understand the point in playing him so deep in games like this where he has less space to pick out his speciality long passes. Put another cm on and let him push further up the pitch where he can commit defenders with his dribbling.

Jones at left wing back doing a headless chicken version of a Gareth Bale impression was bizarre and hilarious in equal measure. HONEST PRO doing a job for the team.

Shout out to Fellaini for some ridiculously good chest traps and lay offs when he came on :banderas I'm far from a fan of his but he's a decent long ball number 10 if you use him properly.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

good man ryan babel scored two for besiktas today. always liked that lad.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ogba2 was like :hendo last night - covered his defence well and played lots of simple passes. As soon as he tried a long ball or a shot it was overhit. He will not get that much space to operate in again in this competition either as Rostov were incredibly deep and he was picking the ball up on the half way line.

:fellabot replaced him and was much better.

:jose should be pleased as Roma were knocked out. Only semi decent teams like Lyon (not in Ligue 1 title race), Celta and Schalke (both 11th in their own leagues) left now. Ajax are there but they got battered by Rostov which is why they weren't in the Champions League.

Looking forward to the CL draw, will be shocked if Madrid get any of the top teams. I'm expecting Barca to get Atletico or Bayern.






:banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If Pogba keeps playing like Hendo then he'll end up actually being worth that transfer fee


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Atletico v Leicester
Dortmund v Monaco
Bayern v Madrid
Juve v Barca

:trump2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm not expecting much excitement from Leicester/Atleti


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How have Bayern been this season? Are they a good chance to knock out Madrid?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

One Winged Angel said:


> How have Bayern been this season? Are they a good chance to knock out Madrid?


Pretty shaky in late 2016, but apparently they found their grove now, and look as solid as ever. Definetely have some great chances to eliminate Ronaldo&Co.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

This is the most excited I've been for a cl qf line up in years. Every match has an interesting look to it, whether that be how Leicester and Atletico approach the games due to similar styles (will both teams be pragmatic and give up territory/possession or will one grab the game by the scruff of the neck?), or something like Zidane having his first major test as a manager against Bayern over two legs. Juve vs Barca seems like a nicely balanced tie based on how Barca have been this season, particularly with Juventus being a very well drilled outfit and Lucho being far from a great tactician. Might be another case of him desperately needing MSN to pull some rabbits out of the hat. Dortmund vs Monaco could be an absolute corker and it would be fresh to see either of those two teams in the semi finals.

:mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Very pleased with that Europa league draw

Should make the final at least

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Man UTD should definitely win the Europa League now, can't see Leicester City F.C. getting much out of their game with Atletico.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Spoiler: barca/juve


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Think that's the worst possible draw for Leicester. There's no real stylistic matchup to exploit. Atletico are just an infinitely better version of them. 

The other three ties are all fantastic. Fancy Bayern to win it all so would expect them to go through. Ramos tho.

Fancy Barca as well although look forward to seeing their attack vs a very good defence. Juve bottled last year's tie against Bayern, could see something similar happening again.

Dortmund/Monaco was the draw I wanted the most and it should be insane. Would give the slight edge to Monaco but it's a coin toss tbh.

Anderlecht is a decent tie. Not much travelling and a team we should be beating. Really ought to be winning the competition.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tasty draw for the Champions League - Bayern/Real, Juve/Barca and Monaco/Dortmund all have the potential to be cracking ties. Atletico/Leicester not so much, but with their recent revival, I won't rule them out as easily as I would've a month ago

should do Anderlecht tbh. maybe we can get a good view on Tielemans before we sign him in the summer :fergie


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Anderlecht v Manchester United
Celta Vigo v Genk
Ajax v Schalke
Lyon v Besiktas

Calm

Should be winning this..


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Dortmund/Monaco might end up 12-12 on aggregate.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone else catch Roy Keane trashing Mourinho's excuses last night? :ken

So Leicester ended up with Athletico Madrid then, yikes that's an incredibly tough draw with virtually no sex appeal. :francis


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Great set of ties there, very exciting. Shame the 6PM & 8PM start times don't kick in til next year.

*Atletico* vs Leicester - Should be straightforward for Atletico. They're always very hard to beat over two legs. Griezmann and Gameiro are both in boss mode right now as well. Dream draw for them. Leicester were lucky to avoid Barca, Bayern and Madrid as they would have all put 4 or 5 past them at home but it's still a bad draw for them. Winning this tie would be a monumental achievement for Leicester.

*Dortmund* vs Monaco - Should be a shit ton of goals in this tie and a real shame it's going to clash with one of the below two ties. I fancy Dortmund as they have the better players and will exploit Monaco's defence, and they've already shown more than Monaco anyway in this competition by topping Real Madrid's group.

*Bayern* Vs Madrid - Madrid have been shaky for a while and Bayern are simply a better team. Thiago and Lewandowski are both in supreme form recently and I expect goals from both in this tie. Glorious to see Madrid get this draw after year's of strolls to the semi finals. If they win this tie Zidane deserves enormous credit as like Jet I have Bayern as firm favourites for winning this tournament.

*Juventus* Vs Barcelona - Like the other two Spanish teams Barca have dropped a level this season and although they have the second leg at home (100% win rate under Lucho at home in the CL), I think Juve's defence will be too much over two legs, even for MSN. Juve do have the king of bottlejobs up front though so if they can get a goal in Italy then it will be a very close tie, but I think Juve edges this. They and Bayern are the favourites for me and the two teams I wanted to avoid.

Yeah that's right I have all 4 teams with the home/away disadvantage going through :hmm:

Would be interested to see who everyone else has going through.

Bunch of B-tier Europa League ties (especially when the best teams all avoided each other) can fuck off after this JUICY draw.

Edit: Busquets suspended for Turin :hoganbarca

For the Brits on here who'll get this reference:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842697663715971073
:lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Dortmund*-Monaco - Pretty sure Dortmund will advance comfortably.
Bayern-Madrid - Hard to say, a nice little 50/50 for me.
*Barca*-Juve - There is no way Barca are getting eliminated by a team led by Higuain after advancing the way they advanced vs PSG.
*Atletico*-Leicester - Fully expect Atletico to dumpster the ever living dogshit out of Leicester, who have done very well to get to this point.

By the way Im pretty sure Manchester United aren't winning the europa league, QUOTE me you little fuckfaces. (Im going with Lyon)


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> *Dortmund*-Monaco - Pretty sure Dortmund will advance comfortably.
> Bayern-Madrid - Hard to say, a nice little 50/50 for me.
> *Barca*-Juve - There is no way Barca are getting eliminated by a team led by Higuain after advancing the way they advanced *vs PSG.*
> *Atletico*-Leicester - Fully expect Atletico to dumpster the ever living dogshit out of Leicester, who have done very well to get to this point.
> ...


Exactly it was PSG :lol

Juve are far superior compared to them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Leicester's best hope was Dortmund. Atletico are a bad match for them stylistically. But if they can get an away goal they've got a shot at home the way they're playing again

Not sure why everyone favours Dortmund going through. They've been fairly underwhelming in the league but their CL form has been great. Great tie from an entertainment perspective. I've got Monaco going through but this and Barca/Juve is real toss up. 

I'd favour Juve over Barca purely on Barca's away form. Second leg at home is a big positive for them if they don't lose by more than 2 in the away leg. 

Bayern should beat Real on current form. Even with both teams at their best I'd fancy Bayern but even more so with Real's current form. 

Anderlecht is a lovely draw for us. Only team left to fear are Celta who I'd fancy us to beat in the Final a lot more so than over 2 legs. *


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Bit late but BRAVE Leicester/Marc Albrighton


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Higuain has 3 goals in 18 games against Barca, and 2 goals in 22 games in Champions League knockout games.

Predictably pathetic figures for the biggest bottler in football :higuain

Fully expecting him to therefore bag a brace tomorrow and Juve to win 2-0/2-1 :hoganbarca


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They'll win the home leg for sure. Great home form vs Barca's lousy away from vs much weaker teams. If they can keep it to 2 goals with an away goal then I can still see Barca being too strong in the return leg. Have Juve going through. *


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Higuain in a return leg in his first game in four years at the Nou Camp is a disaster waiting to happen, if ever there was one. I'd be tempted to have Dybala lead the line in the away game.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Rugrat said:


> Higuain in a return leg in his first game in four years at the Nou Camp is a disaster waiting to happen, if ever there was one. I'd be tempted to have Dybala lead the line in the away game.


dybala does not lead lines, if it's not higuain it will be madzukic at cf

(but it will be higuain nonetheless)


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Getting nervous about tomorrow


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lawls said:


> Getting nervous about tomorrow







Nothing to worry about :villa


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dortmund/Monaco has been called off tonight, due to an explosion hitting the Dortmund team bus about 10 miles from the stadium.

Marc Bartra is apparently the only Dortmund player that's injured & gone to hospital. Game has been re-scheduled for tomorrow @ 5:45PM BST.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

So apparently some explosive device exploded near BVB team bus, injuring Bartra, who's in hospital right now. The game has been cancelled.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

2-0 Juventus.

PSG all over again?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great game.

I can't see Barca turning this around. Bonucci and Chiellini are simply immense together and Juve are far more capable of absorbing pressure than PSG. They're comfortable without the ball as they showed tonight.

Dybala was superb. Really announced himself in terms of big European games while Higuain was...well. There's always there's always the second leg.

Really rooting for Juve to win it. Would be so great to see Buffon get a CL. That save tonight, a legend.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Juventus are a far better team than Barca at the moment and they deserved the convincing scoreline. They're the best team i've seen Barca play against this season.

Dybala, Pjanic, Sandro, Buffon all fantastic.

They were a bit lucky that Barca didn't get an away goal though which would've kept the tie very open - Suarez and Iniesta both fucked up glorious chances off of Messi's brilliance - bar him and ter Stegen (faultless on the goals) the whole Barca team was dreadful.

Filthy fucking team Juve are though, they were kicking lumps out of Barca particularly in the first half - hope they don't go all the way, rooting for Bayern now.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

That went far beyond my wildest expectations as a Juve supporter. We played a great match, now I hope the next match is as good as this one.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

It's astonishing how good Buffon still is, He will probably retire soon but I think he could play on until he's 50.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

What do you guys think about tonight's matches? I think Bayern will win against Real, likely a 2-1 that will leave the door open for Real to win in Madrid; Atletico should be a lock, but never underestimate Leicester. Dortmund-Monaco it's probably the hardest one to get, I'm fairly sure both will score and perhaps a good amounts of goals will be scored in this match.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

So 5:1 Barca next week yeah?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

T'Challa said:


> So 5:1 Barca next week yeah?


No chance. Juve is probably the hardest team to score against at this level of competition, no way Barcelona scores 4 or 5. I doubt Barcelona even wins the match.

I predict a Bayern victory today, hope Robben tears them to shreds.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> No chance. Juve is probably the hardest team to score against at this level of competition, no way Barcelona scores 4 or 5. I doubt Barcelona even wins the match.
> 
> I predict a Bayern victory today, hope Robben tears them to shreds.


Ha just messing, I can see 2:1 Bayern today. Maybe even 3 but last minutes just when Real trying to equalize.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I was a lot more confident before knowing that Lewa wouldn't play.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No Barca or Bayern in the semis plz GAWD let this happen


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Splendid second half. 

A really good display of football tonight (Asensio was a key player for that) which might not be amazing but it is however a nice contrast to what we’ve shown throughout this season. The game could’ve ended with a wide difference than just a 1-2 though. We missed plenty of chances due to Karim woating like always and Neuer being fantastic when needed. Despite his poor form Ronaldo keeps scoring and Zidane’s luck is still alive. :lmao

The return leg will be tough as I don’t have a strong confidence in this team who has shown to be prone to lose all the advantage or good work in the past due to their lack of ambition and weak mentality.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cristiano fucking Ronaldo.

Outstanding second half. Made the difference. 

Carvajal and Ramos were outstanding too. Great result but they could have killed the tie at the end. Benzema and Marcelo were very wasteful. They could regret those misses.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

first ucl home defeat since madrid's 4-0.

epic collapse in the 2nd half. If it weren't for neuer, madrid would've buried the tie. Not sure we turn this around, but if Lewy and Hummels can get fit, I don't see why not. :shrug


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

DA said:


> No Barca or Bayern in the semis plz GAWD let this happen












can't wait

:tripsscust


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Monaco have been excellent to watch the whole tournament. It'd be nice if they went onto win it but I expect Juve or Real to lift the trophy tbh.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

haribo said:


> can't wait
> 
> :tripsscust


Considering the 1-0 last night, I wouldn't completely rule out a Leicester comeback.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I DEMAND an apology from @Goku for the utter shambles I witnessed last night.

I thought Barca were the frauds, but at least they: 

A) had low expectations due to being toss recently and being lucky to only lose 2-0 to 15th placed Malaga.

B) played a top quality, in form team

C) were away from home

D) have a manager who doesn't have a clue what he's doing

E) Have a track record of being smashed away from home in Europe recently.

Therefore the result was no real surprise to anyone.

Then we look at this tie. 

Lets look at Bayern Munich, even without Lewa:

In formidable form recently.

Put TEN past Arsenal.

Unanimously the favourites for the tournament.

Arguably the best two midfielders in the world.

Unarguably the best goalkeeper in the world.

World class players in basically every position.

Playing at home.

Who from Madrid gets in the Bayern team based on _this season_. One player, if even that?

Lets look at Real Madrid. 

A Real Madrid team who've been best of a bad bunch in La Liga.

A Real Madrid who came second in their group behind a German team nowhere near Bayern's level.

A Real Madrid team who's best player Ronaldo had gone 10 hours without a Champions League goal.

A Real Madrid team who's second best player Bale has been wank since Xmas and shouldn't be in the team at the moment.

A Real Madrid team who's third best player Modric is far from at his best and is indisputably having his worst season since 2012-13.

A Real Madrid team who's goalkeeper has gone from hero to pariah in less than a year and has been almost as error prone as Bravo this season.

A Real Madrid team with NACHO.

I then witness Bayern lose AT HOME after bottling a penalty for a 2-0 lead in the first half.

People ready to bash Pep when Bayern won the Champions League this season based off all three Spanish teams being worse now than they were at any point in Pep's 3 years at Bayern.

Instead they're going to have to bash Mourinho when Madrid win the CL for the third time in four years since he left. Even I don't take a crumb of comfort doing that.

Fucks sake.

:muller

:hoganbarca


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:hoganbayern


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Goku said:


> :hoganbayern


I want dortmund to have one of these.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The Turkish fans at Lyon have attacked the French fans, started throwing bottles, flares at them, forcing them to go onto the pitch. The game will likely tart later. Fucking scumbags, ruining it for everybody.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

same story against Anderlecht as every other game it seems. our attack is so toothless at times. atleast we didn't lose :hoganutd


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Watch Barca beat Juve 4-0 in the rematch. Corrupt bastards.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why would that be corrupt?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Great to see a young exciting Ajax team again. Average age of their team last night was 22 and they absolutely took apart Schalke. Could have won by more too. I hope they go on and win it to be honest. 

Its a shame alot of their players are going to be poached.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kostic said:


> Watch Barca beat Juve 4-0 in the rematch. Corrupt bastards.


I don't want to be overconfident as a Juve supporter, but honestly, I just can'see it happening. There is no chance they score 4 times in a single match when during the entire tournament uptoday we got scored against twice.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Nah Barca don't have a get out of jail free card this time, those Italians can defend man

Definitely not a 4-0 coming


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> I don't want to be overconfident as a Juve supporter, but honestly, I just can'see it happening. There is no chance they score 4 times in a single match when during the entire tournament uptoday we got scored against twice.


That's why I said "corrupt bastards". If you think them beating PSG 6-1 after losing 4-0 in the first game wasn't fixed, you're too naive.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kostic said:


> That's why I said "corrupt bastards". If you think them beating PSG 6-1 after losing 4-0 in the first game wasn't fixed, you're too naive.


Well yeah, but you also have to consider that PSG played the last 5 minutes insanely bad. I am sure that any team struggling to stay afloat in the Italian league wouldn't have gotten scored 3 times against in the last 5 minutes, even by just parking the classic bus in front of the goalkeeper.

That penalty on Suarez was a robbery, no doubt about it, but come on, a team playing in Champions League can't let that kind of comeback happen.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kostic said:


> That's why I said "corrupt bastards". If you think them beating PSG 6-1 after losing 4-0 in the first game wasn't fixed, you're too naive.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> Well yeah, but you also have to consider that PSG played the last 5 minutes insanely bad. I am sure that any team struggling to stay afloat in the Italian league wouldn't have gotten scored 3 times against in the last 5 minutes, even by just parking the classic bus in front of the goalkeeper.
> 
> That penalty on Suarez was a robbery, no doubt about it, but come on, a team playing in Champions League *can't let that kind of comeback happen.*


Yeah, exactly. That's why it was fixed. When one team wins 4-0, then allows themselves to lose 6-1 in the rematch, then it means one of two things: they fixed the game and deliberately lost by that margin, or were a bunch of incapable retards. I am inclined to believe the former, considering that if the latter was true, they wouldn't be playing in the CL in the first place, and certainly not beating Barcelona 4-0.

Either way, I don't believe for one second it was legit.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Was that the first time that you watched either team? PSG ARE bottlers. They're not a great team. Barca all season have been terrible away from home and produced their best form at home against good teams. The Suarez penalty was a bad call but good luck me picking me out more than a handful of games from the KO stages so far that haven't had bad ref calls at key moments. Love to hear your explanation for Neymar producing a wonder assist for a great Sergi Roberto finish off a legit free kick in the last play of the game. 10/10 fixing to play it out that dramatically. *


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kostic said:


> Yeah, exactly. That's why it was fixed. When one team wins 4-0, then allows themselves to lose 6-1 in the rematch, then it means one of two things: they fixed the game and deliberately lost by that margin, or were a bunch of incapable retards. I am inclined to believe the former, considering that if the latter was true, *they wouldn't be playing in the CL in the first place*, and certainly not beating Barcelona 4-0.
> 
> Either way, I don't believe for one second it was legit.


Well, we're talking about the French league, who exactly would be challenging PSG for a CL spot?

I'm more inclined to believe they're a bunch of retards, because there is no way you should let them go 3-0 like that and then remember that it's actually possible to lose. That penalty was insane, granted, but to me no decent team should find themselves in that situation to begin with.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

imma declare everton beating us 4-0 as FIXED

:armfold


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

With Lewandowski playing tonight, I can see Bayern give Real Madrid a run for their money, for the qualification


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Without doubt Barca have been aided via very dubious referee decisions over the years in Europe

RVP, Drogba and Motta red cards all for next to nothing. The Shevchenko disallowed goal for a mystery foul on Puyol, Chelsea in 09 was a total disgrace. 5 stone wall penalty's and not a one was given. I remember reading a stat last year that said Barcelona have had 30 red cards given to opponents in the champions league while Real only had 15 despite playing more games, granted though if that horrible little shit Busquets was not playing that number would be about ten. Them decisions are just what i can remember off the top of my head but i am sure if i looked into it properly i would find many more

However suggesting the PSG game was a fix is ludicrous. Cavani and Di Maria could have finished the game off and although the Suarez penalty was a bad decision the reason Barca went through was simply down to PSG doing a very good Arsenal impersonation and bottling it big time. That sort of drama the last 5 minutes brought could not have been scripted even if all 22 players and the officials was in on it. It was the craziest and most enjoyable ending to a game i have ever seen that did not involve a club i support


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Without doubt Barca have been aided via very dubious referee decisions over the years in Europe
> 
> RVP, Drogba and Motta red cards all for next to nothing. The Shevchenko disallowed goal for a mystery foul on Puyol, Chelsea in 09 was a total disgrace. 5 stone wall penalty's and not a one was given. I remember reading a stat last year that said Barcelona have had 30 red cards given to opponents in the champions league while Real only had 15 despite playing more games, granted though if that horrible little shit Busquets was not playing that number would be about ten. Them decisions are just what i can remember off the top of my head but i am sure if i looked into it properly i would find many more


Some corrections here as some of this isn't correct.

The Motta red card was definitely a red card. It was a second yellow given after he connected his arm with Busi's face. He overreacted to the foul, which people do all the time. Doesn't mean it wasn't a foul or a yellow card. Was the Drogba red card for mouthing off to the ref? Can't remember, but if so, can't really say that's for nothing either unless we know what he said.

There were not 5 stone wall penalty's in 2009 either, that's complete nonsense. There were 4 shouts, 2 of them were stone wall penalties. I'm pretty sure one of the other 2 shouts wasn't even inside the penalty box. 

Also Barca played a good chunk of that game with 10 men as Abidal was wrongly sent off, _before_ any of the penalty shouts, from an Anelka dive. When I say dive I mean quite literally zero contact: http://videos.sapo.pt/iQsZp0zZu7lNcADW9pdz

So an objective outlook suggests 2-1 in favour of Barcelona in terms of decisions, hardly a robbery considering the red card affected the game more. +1 bad decision in favour of one team happens every week.

Why don't you bring up the Inter tie in 2010 when Barca had penalties in both legs not given, both from fouls by Sneijder on Alves? Or when Ibra had his shirt ripped in half by an Inter player in their box and no penalty given? Also the questionably disallowed goal at the very end? Or the clearly offside goal from Milito in the first leg that won them the tie?

Or what about the Messi disallowed goal against Arsenal in 2011? Or Neymar's disallowed goal vs City in 2014?

All teams benefit/suffer from referee's. Barca have a torrid time this season with La Liga refs for example.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Anelka cleary tripped himself. Not a dive. Get the hell out of here with your UEFAlona loving self, Sebastian :armfold


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Seb likes cheats almost as much as Hol loves fatties.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

After the moaning about officiating on the previous page.

Vidal wrongly sent off.

Casemiro not sent off despite 3 yellow card challenges and a dive.

Ronaldo second goal miles offside.

Edit: Ronaldo third goal slightly offside as well.

ZIDANE LUCK :hoganbayern


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Shambles of a game. 

I'm expecting the same tomorrow.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

what a shitshow


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

European football really is the fucking pits.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great absolutely destroyed by the red card and offside.

Bayern were right in it and had all the momentum. Spanish clubs at home though. Vintage UEFA.

Ronaldo was brilliant over the two legs even allowing for the offside goals, one of the greatest goalscorers ever.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bayern screwed harder than Bret Hart.

So many calls went against them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seb said:


> After the moaning about officiating on the previous page.
> 
> Vidal wrongly sent off.
> 
> ...


 @Goku if it makes you feel better, Lewandowski's 1v1 where no Madrid defenders were anywhere near him that was ruled offside - wasn't offside :hoganbayern


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> @Goku if it makes you feel better, Lewandowski's 1v1 where no Madrid defenders were anywhere near him that was ruled offside - wasn't offside :hoganbayern


that makes me feel so much better :hoganbayern


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Preparing for Juve to get knocked out now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

same teams benefiting from corrupt officiating shocker.

it's past negligence really.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> The Motta red card was definitely a red card. It was a second yellow given after he connected his arm with Busi's face.







Connected his arm with Busi's face. Really Seb?.Also it was not a second yellow as the referee produced a straight red



> Was the Drogba red card for mouthing off to the ref? Can't remember, but if so, can't really say that's for nothing either unless we know what he said.







Mouthing it off to the ref?. No, he was given a second yellow for having the audacity to challenge for a 50/50 ball and even had the decency to pull out of the challenge 



> There were not 5 stone wall penalty's in 2009 either, that's complete nonsense. There were 4 shouts, 2 of them were stone wall penalties


. 






6 penalty shouts 

2.45 foul on Malouda inside the box. Penalty
3.40 foul on Drogba. Penalty and Abidal should have walked then so Chelsea got double fucked
4.55 foul on Drogba, No penalty for me
7.05 foul on Anelka, No penalty
7.35 Handball by Pique. Penalty
9.02 Handball by Eto. Penalty

4 stone wall penaltys not 5




> Also Barca played a good chunk of that game with 10 men as Abidal was wrongly sent off, _before_ any of the penalty shouts, from an Anelka dive. When I say dive I mean quite literally zero contact: http://videos.sapo.pt/iQsZp0zZu7lNcADW9pdz]


Abidal should have walked for the foul on Drogba in the first half so this is complete bollocks



> So an objective outlook suggests 2-1 in favour of Barcelona in terms of decisions, hardly a robbery considering the red card affected the game more. +1 bad decision in favour of one team happens every week.


2-1 in favour of Barca? :lmao
More like 5-0 in favour of Chelsea at the very minimum. I wanted Barca to win that night as i have never really been to fond of Chelsea at all. Any person with over 10% eye sight is fully aware that Chelsea got anally abused big time that night. To come out and claim anything but is embarrassing tbh




> All teams benefit/suffer from referee's.


Correct they do but when it comes to Europe every man and his dog know Barcelona benefit a lot more than the others


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Marcelo with an outstanding game. :banderas



Such a shame the tie was tainted with bad decisions/mistakes in both legs for both teams. Vidal could have been sent off at the start of the second half and Casemiro not only made a stupid mistake given Bayern a penalty but also should have been sent off too. I still think we were slightly better than Bayern we missed plenty of chances that should have killed this tie way earlier. Ronaldo keeps making history so I guess good for him and us because Benzema is WOAT and doesn't offer anything up front and Bale has had a mediocre season thus far. I still mantain what I said months ago; Ronaldo should move and play as CF, he has lost pretty much all of his conditions to play in any other postition not being CF at this stage of his career. 

The thought of Zidane advancing with this team to semifinals and to a possible final and become the first team to retain the CL title since the competion's new format is hilarious. :lmao


I actually expect Juve to advance they won't play like scare cowards like PSG did but either way I'm quite indifferent to that game. Monaco - Dortmund on the other hand should be a good game to watch.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Connected his arm with Busi's face. Really Seb?.Also it was not a second yellow as the referee produced a straight red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Motta was already on a yellow - so he was off regardless. Pushing someone in the face is definitely worthy of a second yellow.

"In favour" - as in Barca benefited from 2 decisions, Chelsea from 1.

The top comment on YouTube sums it up succinctly.:

_Let's be honest here: 
01:09 - Great goal
02:43 - Not enough for a penalty
03:39 - Not enough for a penalty, Drogba lost the ball
04:21 - Best chance of the game, wasted
04:50 - Should be a free-kick to Chelsea and a yellow card to Yaya Toure. Foul outside the box, referee plays advantage, then great tackle inside the box. Bad decision by the referee.
05:45 - Not a foul, not a red card. Bad decision by the referee. Now the game has changed as Barcelona are undeservedly a man down. 
07:04 - Not a foul
07:31 - This should have been a penalty. The referee's view MAY have been obstructed but he should have spotted the sudden change in direction of the ball and given a penalty. Bad decision by the referee.
08:12 - Another great goal
09:01 - This also should have been a penalty. The referee had a clear view so has no excuses. Bad decision by the referee. 

Chelsea should have been awarded two penalties, but this was after Abidal had undeservedly been sent off and Barcelona lost a defender. A penalty does not mean a goal, it means a chance to score._

Also - do you remember the first leg? 

Puyol being wrongly booked which ruled him out of the second leg? 
Ballack not sent off for bringing down Iniesta?
Bosingwa pulling Henry down from behind in the penalty box?
Eto'o 1v1 with the goalkeeper - wrongly given offside?

All contentious decisions at the time.

They benefit more than others yet i've posted numerous examples to the contrary. What about the penalty not given against Juve last week as well?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That RVP red card tho...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The quality of play on display in Bayern/Real was really poor last night. Bayern were done the moment Vidal got sent off. Would have taken a heroic display to get through extra time a man down. *


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What I don't understand is why we can't have an official sitting somewhere with access to video replays. Surely that would cancel out any controversy?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Dortmund Monaco will be a treat tonight

Bye Barca


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I imagine we'll get a ridiculous red card decision for Juve tonight, Barcelona 3 goal lead at some stage. Juventus goal incorrectly ruled out for offside or an infringement of some kind and Barcelona end up going through.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good summary of last night's game - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854741272631881728


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:maury


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bosque

Fuck that's good.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Monaco are gonna win the whole thing :justsayin


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Monaco just smacking teams for fun


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Monaco are just a fucking joy to watch in full flow and the ongoing potential of Mbappe is frightening tbh.

I hope they win it but it's probably going to be Juve or Real. But Monaco on their day can go and smash teams.

Dortmund been WOAT in defence tho.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

This is brilliant from Juve as expected. I hope they win it and I suspect they will. Depressing to think that no English side has a chance against these teams...


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> What I don't understand is why we can't have an official sitting somewhere with access to video replays. Surely that would cancel out any controversy?


Wanted this for years. Don't see why there can't constantly be a video ref watching to reverse incorrect decisions if/when needed. That goes for any decision. Don't think it takes much time at all unless there's loads of controversial decisions in a game. Even so who cares if the correct decision gets made ultimately. Plus 'bigger' teams apparently benefit more often from refereeing decisions so might 'even' things out a little


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Somebody plz knock Ateltico out in the next round and it'll be a great CL season


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Brock said:


> Monaco are just a fucking joy to watch in full flow and the ongoing potential of Mbappe is frightening tbh.
> 
> I hope they win it but it's probably going to be Juve or Real. But Monaco on their day can go and smash teams.
> 
> Dortmund been WOAT in defence tho.


I'd love to see Juve vs Monaco, best defense vs one of the best offense in the tournament.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Everyone who thought Dortmund would go through. How cute :frankielol

Ties went exactly as predicted other than Bayern/Real. Monaco/Real Semi please. *_


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Expected result, Barca have not played well and lucked out against PSG.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dortmund were definitely affected by almost being blown up in the first leg and then being forced to play less than 24 hours against their wishes. Hats off to Monaco tho - hope they win it.

Well done to Juve, they're a much better team than Barca and proved it home and away. They look the best team but it's a shame that :higuain is going to eventually cost them.

Lucho is a fraud, playing a back three w/ Mathieu even with Busquets suspended in Turin, and no manager should be getting 2 scoreless games with MSN in their line up.

Not looking forward to another Atletico vs Real final :hoganbarca


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Hope it's a Monaco Juve final but doubt it

Monaco (please) KO Real
Juve KO Atleti


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm fine with anybody but Real Madrid winning the CL. Juve/Real and Monaco/Atletico next please so we can have a Monaco/Juve final :mark:.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Urgh. We are going to get a third Atletico/Real final in four years aren't we?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I enjoyed both Madrid finals tbh.

:draper2

Would like to see something else though. Juve-Monaco would be ideal. Buffon, Simeone Falcao, Ronaldo - Happy to see any of them of win a(nother) CL.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:bosque


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Strange game. Started well, then pure muck, dominated again and finished with muck.

Pogba and Rashford were great even if they were a bit wasteful. Fellaini was effective when he came on, been very valuable of late because nothing was working before then. Most of the team were garbage tbh. 

As poor as Zlatan was it's horrible to see him injured, looks a bad one too. Rojo will be a huge miss too if he's out, been brilliant this season and we have next to nothing left at the position.

Have missed these tense European nights. We really should be winning this now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Neymar crying again :eyeroll


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

So glad we have Rashford.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Poor zlatan, will probably miss the final in Stockholm 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

United really do make me go through all the emotions before winning

Rashford >>>


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Boy did we make it harder on ourselves than it really needed to be. That first half was so slow and a very tepid performance from the players despite Mourinho fielding a very strong team. Anderlecht, credit to them, played really well and moved the ball around with good speed and one touches and created some good opportunities in the first half. United got the first goal with Miki going into double digits for the season and then we had a 5 minute spell where we had some brilliant chances saved by some terrific saves. However, Anderlecht grew in confidence and it didn't help that the players stayed in second gear and then reverted back to first and sat off and allowed the opposition to cut open our midfield and defence (really helped we actually brought on Fellaini to help the defence out second half) and also we made some very odd and sloppy passes and couldn't keep hold of the ball. Eventually Anderlecht got the equalizer that they rightfully deserved.

Second half was a lot better from United with some great chances squandered once again through very bad finishing. We must be top of the table with our poor conversion rate and even Ibra, who has been our main outlet in terms of finishing was missing the easiest of chances. He had a really poor game, nothing went right for him and it sucks his night ended with what could be a season ending injury. It was a very awkward landing that I hope isn't as bad as it looked. Typical that another player had to join him in Rojo, who has been one of our best players this season (that's what happens when you play him in his preferred position) and now we have even less options for centreback now. Maybe time to promote Fosu-Mensah? Or Tuanzebe? Only Bailly and Blind are our natural defenders left to play there.

Anyway, United started to push more second half, the passing improved (although still sloppy in parts), we played at a quicker tempo and started to dominate the match more, it's just we couldn't get that crucial goal. Anderlecht defended resiliently and their centrebacks had an incredible game, stopping everything in their path. If United did get through, the goalkeeper was on hand to make the save. It just felt like one of those days where United weren't going to score, which would be the key word for our season... _"score"_. United also did start going more direct, which was working at times from Ibra or Fellaini's knock-on's. Anderlecht also created some good chance and could have easily got a goal if it weren't for some last ditch defending from our defence or Romero making a save (he did make a blunder at the end though that didn't help matters). Game went to extra time, which is what we didn't need but you could see the Anderlecht players started to tire and sat off a few yards and we had more of the ball. Cometh the hour... cometh the Rashford and what a great goal for kill the tie, lovely Cruyff turn in the box to give him space to shoot with his left foot and slot it away (with a slight deflection). Rashford was Man of the Match, ran his heart out all game, covered so much ground and caused their backline problems all game as well as getting an assist and a goal.

I felt Pogba grew into the game and made some sublime passes to open up the Anderlecht defence at times and was one of the reasons we got the first goal with that lovely through ball to Rashford. Fellaini had a great game also and really helped us to start playing better and he did well when pushed forward to win the aerial balls. Miki had moments of magic and his close control is unreal and I love that moment where he was in the centre of the pitch and 3 Anderlecht players surrounded him and he just moved the ball quickly with his feet and skipped past all of them and charged forward. He lost the ball at times but still a solid showing from him. Shaw grew into the game as it went on and made some really good darting runs and he really deserved an assist. He also defended well as time went on as did Blind and Bailly. Valencia was worn out by the end, you could tell and he did well with holding off the Anderlecht winger who tried to run through one-on-one with the Romero towards the final few minutes of the game.

So, a game that caused the heart to skip a few beats and United seemed to thrive on doing things the hard way but I'm pleased we managed to get through to the semi-final. Hopefully the injuries aren't too serious and we must play better in the semi-finals and finally start putting these chances away.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Really is horrendous to see Ibra go off like that. The still images looked really bad and if it’s a cruciate then it’s probably the last we’ll see him for United. I could see us still offering a deal out of loyalty/appreciation but it’s almost certainly going to in a reduced role for a 36 year old coming off such an injury.

He may have been out of form of late but what he’s done this season is just phenomenal at 35. Hope it’s not as serious as It seems. Should have bought him 10 years ago.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Juventus-Monaco

Real Madrid-Atletico

Dodged the bullet of another Atletico-Real final.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juve vs. Monaco is going to be an enthralling match.

Real vs. Atletico :tripsscust


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Damn wanted a Juve Monaco final but ah well

Whoever wins that I wanna win the whole thing obviously


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

No Madrileño final, thank you fitba Gods :lenny


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice draw. 

I'm picking Atletico and Juve for the final. Both having the second leg at home is a good advantage, especially for Atletico, who are great at doing a job at the Bernabeau.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Glad Real got Atletico, didnt want to see a all Madrid final yet again. Think it will be Atletico vs Juventus.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

United Celta
Ajax Lyon

Really want United Ajax final


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Celta Vigo

Ouch

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Celta aren't to be slept on, seeing United fans elsewhere already talking about Stockholm, yes we should win but with that Aspas cunt doing bits we'll make a meal of it again, especially with no Ibra

Should still make final though


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Worst team we could have got. If we're complacent at all they will dick on us.

Still should be going through and at least the away leg isn't between the Arsenal/Spurs games.

Edit: Actually just realised how setup this is for Aspas to become a Liverpool cult hero. We're fucked.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Can't wait to taste Seb's tears.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I hope Atletico vs Juventus will play in the final and Atletico win it all.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's been building for about 3 rounds and now we have Celta vs United / Seb vs Joel :banderas

Celta haven't been great recently, probably because they loaned out THE BOY, although their away record in this competition is :jet2

Atletico/Real will be a borefest which Real will inevitably win after 2 draws, but looking forward to Juve/Monaco - hope Juve win this one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

celta will either score 5 or get smashed by 5. exciting team


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

People wanting Atletico v Juventus final :mj4 Bunch of 0-0 craving perverts

I'd personally much prefer the 7-6 bloodbath that Real v Monaco could unleash


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> It's been building for about 3 rounds and now we have Celta vs United / Seb vs Joel :banderas
> 
> Celta haven't been great recently, probably because they loaned out THE BOY, although their away record in this competition is :jet2
> 
> Atletico/Real will be a borefest which Real will inevitably win after 2 draws, but looking forward to Juve/Monaco - hope Juve win this one.


The Fitba Gods wanted this FEUD settled :moyes1


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> The Fitba Gods wanted this FEUD settled :moyes1


We should up the stakes :evil

For the rest of the season, you rock this in your avy (i'll crop/resize for you) or sig if Celta win:










I'll sport this travesty if United win:










Or are you a BALD COWARD and unwilling to accept :hogan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

It'll be what? Mid-May when the semis are over? :mj Rest of the season? :mj


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DA makes a good point (and with that the world is fucked). How about we keep the sigs until the Community Shield?

Let's go all the way, Seb. Those images you linked can be for the sigs. But also, if United win you sport a smiling Mourinho avi. If Celta win, you choose what avi I use. Deal?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

DA said:


> It'll be what? Mid-May when the semis are over? :mj Rest of the season? :mj


they meant "till next season starts".

right? :villa


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> But also, if United win you sport a smiling Mourinho avi.


This absolutely needs to happen 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

fuck the avatar, change his name to Mourinho. :armfold


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

change his name to duncan castles


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vader said:


> fuck the avatar, change his name to Mourinho. :armfold


seconded :fergie


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Poor Joel. Guy is fucked.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Goodbye to your precious ATLETI LMAO 

The true GOAT wens3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

There was a point in time when Ronaldo and Wayne Rooney were considered equals.

Ronaldo has 8 goals in 3 games against Bayern Munich and Atletico Madrid. Rooney, the younger man, has 7 goals this season.

enaldo3 :lotsoroon


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Didn't tune in to the match as I couldn't care less about Real Madrid or the Champions League in general, but you can only run out of superlatives for Ronaldo.

I may tune in for the game tomorrow though because I like the way Monaco have played this season and will be interesting to see if the 'best attack in Europe' can break down one of the best defensive teams in world football.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Zidane did fine tonight with a good starting lineup (bar that trash Benzema) and good subs too. This Atletico seemed off hardly made anything of note and outside a terrible performance in the second leg we should advance comfortably to another CL final. :banderas


Ronaldo thou.. :done


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Great game by the GOAT.

Anyone else remember the Barcelona fans posting graphics of Ronaldo's goals in the QFs and SFs and against the top teams on twitter? 8 goals against Bayern and Atletico in 3 games.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Didn't tune in to the match as I couldn't care less about Real Madrid or the Champions League in general, but you can only run out of superlatives for Ronaldo.
> 
> I may tune in for the game tomorrow though because I like the way Monaco have played this season and will be interesting to see if the 'best attack in Europe' can break down one of the best defensive teams in world football.


.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

did we get another version of the OFFSIDE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

of course


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronaldo been killing it in the Champions league.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Joel said:


> .


I appreciate you Joel.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Juve are going to have a hard time with Monaco tonight , but i'll give them the win , as good as falcao and M'bappe are , chiellini , bonucci and barzagli are that damn good at defending , as much as it pains me to say , Juventus are arguably the best team in Europe right now , so organised ,


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What's the average age of this Ajax team, 22?

Astonishing what they're achieving. That's only because Schone is in the team and is 30 years old. Average age of the defence alone is about 19 years old. Hope they go all the way!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ajax running riot

All set up for van gaals old club to beat us in the Europa league final if we get there :hoganutd

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Chill Ajax lol damn

Hoping Mbappe does a madness


----------



## Faboss (Apr 26, 2017)

Even though I would love to see Monaco in the final and Falcao winning a Champions League, it's pretty clear the final will be Real Madrid - Juventus. Out of these two I prefer Juve...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Juve is such a joy to watch... and it is going to be a sad day when the best player of the last 15-20 years is no longer stepping between those posts. 

Hopefully the shitouts continue and Juve win it all. Some of the best and most enjoyable football to watch right now.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Finally Higuain did his job, it was about time. Hope we play a safe home leg and advance, then we'll see the final against Real.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

ste1592 said:


> Finally Higuain did his job, it was about time. Hope we play a safe home leg and advance, then we'll see the final against Real.


As good as Monaco's strickers are there's no way they can even score 2 goals , Juve are so good at defending and so organised that i found myself clapping during the game , as much as i dislike your team , juventus is way better than us and deserve their success unlike our management who are thinking of letting De Rossi to go and forcing Totti to retire , fuck modern football .


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Push_Miz said:


> As good as Monaco's strickers are there's no way they can even score 2 goals , Juve are so good at defending and so organised that i found myself clapping during the game , as much as i dislike your team , juventus is way better than us and deserve their success unlike our management who are thinking of letting De Rossi to go and forcing Totti to retire , fuck modern football .


Juve basically chased Del Piero out of the club 5 years ago so it's not like they're darlings on that front.

Madrid will be a different challenge to Juve. Their recent record in finals is outstanding while Juve have really struggled. Higuain gonna end their spell as bottlers with another masterclass in the final.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Iago Aspas show coming up. pls.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Man I honestly can't shake the feeling that this year is our year.

Just being quietly confident that we get through the second leg easily and meet a Madrid team which has been rampant in these last few ties.

But please for the love of God do it for Gigi.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I believe Juve are going all the way. Much deserved and long overdue for Buffon if they do. Man deserves it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dani Alves though. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Would love to see Buffon finally win the big one.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Would love to see Buffon finally win the big one.


He did in 2006 :side:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The bigger one then.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Champions League bigger than the World Cup?

:trips10


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In terms of the trophies he hasn't won, yes.

Hence FINALLY.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Your wording of that is poop.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great first half performance. Should be 3 up. Lingard and Mkhitaryan have killed us.

Celta 1-0 win incoming.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Great professional performance.

Blind outstanding and Rashford delivering again. Should be able to see out the tie now.

Now onto the French nonce.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great performance but it should really be over. Mkhitaryan and Lingard were so wasteful. We gave them nothing and settled the crowd down early on.

The two CB's and Pogba were especially outstanding. Rashford is really stepping up with Zlatan out - Special talent. It would be a total meltdown to go out from this position but the missed chances could play on the players minds. Mourinho's reaction to Lingard's third miss was basically the same as mine. Infuriating player.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

This could have been a totally different season for United if we just took our chances and killed of games...


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

T'Challa said:


> This could have been a totally different season for United if we just took our chances and killed of games...


On the other hand a (pretty shitty tbf) double and CL football would be decent in any world. Even more so when you consider the bottling this team has done.
Lets just hope they can finish off Celta and show up in the final.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

United Ajax final 

Should have been more but will take the away goal & clean sheet


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Great performance but it should really be over. Mkhitaryan and Lingard were so wasteful. We gave them nothing and settled the crowd down early on.
> 
> The two CB's and Pogba were especially outstanding. *Rashford is really stepping up with Zlatan out - Special talent.* It would be a total meltdown to go out from this position but the missed chances could play on the players minds. Mourinho's reaction to Lingard's third miss was basically the same as mine. Infuriating player.


What do you think Man Utd should do re: Zlatan and Rashford next season? It'd be difficult to fit both in.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> What do you think Man Utd should do re: Zlatan and Rashford next season? It'd be difficult to fit both in.


Pretty sure Zlatan will be going to the MLS.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

lel


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Are the size of the circles in relation to how good of a chance it was?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

champions league is bigger than the world cup


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The standard of play is better but I wouldn't agree it's bigger.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It's not even close in regards to global appeal.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lingard and Mkhi wasting chances galore :hoganutd

nice goal from RASHFORD tho, hopefully we can play like that at OT and kill the game off :fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Pogba was class last night, definitely our stand out player along with Rashford in attack. Rashford just kept going and going and got the goal with a great free kick (keeper should have done better) and it was funny seeing the Celta players have a whinge at the referee as Rashford walked off slowly due to the knock despite the fact they were pretty awful throughout the whole game and only created 2 clear cut chances, whilst United created 4 or 5 really good opportunities. Pogba like I said was instrumental in midfield, held the ball so well and picked out some brilliant passes and could have easily got an assist. Herrera protected our defence well yet again and Blind and Bailly had really solid games, especially Blind who defended well for the entire game and kept starting our attacks with his pin-point and precision passes. 

Annoying it only ended 1-0 but at least we kept the Celta attack quiet and frustrated and go into the second leg with the away goal and a cleansheet. Game is far from over though as we know what happened last time we went into the second leg with a 1-0 lead, anything can happen but I'd expect us to see this through. 

A professional and comfortable performance, which was nice to see.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

When Rashford took the slow walk off & Lingard & everyone was backing him the whole way :lol >>>>>


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hopefully Gigi wins it this time.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I hope Juve win it. fuck Real Madrid tbh


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That Alves goal. :moyes1


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

One more game :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dani Alves though :datass*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he is gud fitballa


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... this is one ugly game. Neither team looks all that good with sloppy defending and wild, rough play that is pushing both teams closer to red cards.


Not seeing anything from either spanish side to show how they can compete with Juve.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Real is going to The Final for the third times in four years. 

It's not rain it's Barca supporters tears 








[/IMG]


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Another CL final. :moyes1

We wasted a 3-0 advantage in the first 15 minutes of a terrible first half against a courageous Atletico side and a tough and loudly atmosphere. But Isco and Modric with outstanding performances saved us from a disaster. Props to Keylor and Benzema with finally a great performance dribbling past Atletico’s players kind of reminded me his old days playing for Olympique Lyon. 

Now Cardiff, hopefully with another win against Juventus.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Damn, this is what - fourth time in as many years that Real have knocked out Atletico out of the CL? I mean, it's one thing to lose and be out of the competition, but it's another to lose four times to your biggest and town rival, including two finals.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I mean there's no coming back from a 3-0 deficit against a good team, Real Madrid is not PSG.
Modric is *the boss.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Real could easily swap us Bale for De Gea and be better off. Lovely seeing Isco realising his potential after a rough start. Lucas and Asensuo are more than good enough to fill the hole he and James would leave too. Actually De Gea for Bale + James sounds more reasonable. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NERVES


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

seabs said:


> *Real could easily swap us Bale for De Gea and be better off. Lovely seeing Isco realising his potential after a rough start. Lucas and Asensuo are more than good enough to fill the hole he and James would leave too. Actually De Gea for Bale + James sounds more reasonable. *


Are you proposing a direct swap in the last line?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Although Bale has obviously been poor for months and on form is probably behind about 5 or 6 other players for a front 3 spot, he was probably Madrid's best player in 2016. Carried them to a relentless winning streak at the end of last season when Ronaldo was injured, that almost won them the league from a huge deficit. They would be mad to let him go.

Benzema and James (have both shown some good things in recent weeks but overall have been crap this season) should be the first ones out the door.

Juve should be favourites for the final, they've definitely been the best team in this tournament so far. Fulling expecting Higuain to bottle it though and Madrid to win from an offside goal.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

My issue was that suggesting that Bale and James for De Gea would mean that Madrid would be paying over £100m for De Gea. They could get Lloris or someone else of comparable quality for <40% of the fee.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seabs wasn't being serious :lol

Swaps are very rare anyway even though they seem to get thrown about by the press all the time. However James + a small amount for De Gea would make sense for both teams. I don't doubt Man Utd will bend over for Madrid again and let them have De Gea if they come calling for him.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, I'd put both of them around £50m but obviously Madrid are proposing the swap so I'd think it's a fair deal.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

seabs said:


> *Real could easily swap us Bale for De Gea and be better off. Lovely seeing Isco realising his potential after a rough start. Lucas and Asensuo are more than good enough to fill the hole he and James would leave too. Actually De Gea for Bale + James sounds more reasonable. *


De Gea + 1st round pick 2017 + 3rd round pick 2018 (becomes 2nd round pick if Utd finish in Top 4 in 17/18) for Bale (Real retain 20% salary) + Hames 

:armfold


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That was mental

Shitting myself at the end but job done. Eric missing the final is huge for us. 


Lol at the pool and city rejects crying, bellends.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I hated every single thing about that game.

Fellaini and Bailly the only two outfield players who weren't awful and the latter is suspended for the final.

Fuck me. Don't care how we win this final if we win it though.

Edit: Actually just realised it was Bailly at fault for the goal so fuck him too. Save us Marouane.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

All three of the last knockout games went to the wire. Against fucking Rostov, Anderlecht and Celta Vigo. Mourinho needs to sort it out. I'm not going to be negative and ask for him out but these incredibly tense games need to stop.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Liverpool making to the EL final in 15/16, Utd in 16/17

Only two English teams doing anything to help the coefficient :armfold


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

DA said:


> Liverpool making to the EL final in 15/16, Utd in 16/17
> 
> Only two English teams doing anything to help the coefficient :armfold


Fairly sure Chelsea is reaching the QFs next year at the very least. :smile2:

I haven't seen a single United game this season(i think) but if this is their standard of play it is atrocious.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Tired of this go 1-0 up & defend the lead bollocks, a shadow of a real Manchester United side. Everything at this club atm is a pile of shit.

The unbeaten run starts again with a draw!

It's embarrassing that the only way we're getting in the CL is by winning the Europa but at least it's another trophy. Only just realised we're back in 6th again as well...

De Gea is not going anywhere


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Defending leads and not bring fussed about keeping the ball or getting a 2nd is not the way to play against inferior teams. Celta did themselves a disservice over the 2 legs, better team than they showed. Bailly was a fucking mong getting sucked into that. Will be a huge miss. Celta fans are lovely people btw. Chances that the FA move the Palace game to the Saturday if they're safe? 0/10 in this country because fuck helping your teams in Europe. Not that I expect anyone playing the Final to feature in that game anyway. *


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Jose reactions told the whole story. He looked beside himself when it 1-1 then going Barney with scarf with fans at stetford end after the game. Also think first time since become manager his family was at OT think just behind the staff in dugout hence why he was kissing tattoo of his wrist under watch final 10 mins. Dare say it's almost like Jose needs win this EL just to prove that still has that belief & confidece in himself alone to win a "major" trophy. Imagine pressure taking its toll on him to as he knows damn well it's all on a one off cup game will say if this season been a flop or a hit. Win the EL & season been a good season but lose final then not bene good season no matter what he says & each road has big effect on summer & season/s ahead.

Tactically that game was awful I can't begin to even understand why Jose would think playing that way at OT still after doing so cost us wins all season that yesterday game would somehow doing same thing would mean anything other then what happened honestly celta should knocked us out last night that's the truth we got away with another 1-1 draw at OT cos celta didn't show up in Spain & won the game over their.

Thank Christ the final isn't at OT though maybe having to actually go for the game on the night in the final will help us out as sitting on a narrow lead sure as heck isn't gonna work for us which has been the case for us all season Really.

Amount of hard work we made to get to final has been staggering Rostov then Anderlecht then celta, we have been getting away with it every game even in group stage we finished as runners up cos lost to feyernood in 1st game. Can't allow ourselves be so lax & toothless v Ajax as soon as they get tails up they will create buckets of chances against us but also very naive team who struggle keep team out & leave gaps at back so that should help us out as should be a open final at least.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39894331

lul


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Robben

:banderas


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Robben
> 
> :banderas


His team got knocked OUT of this comp.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7

:smugjose


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

We did it, CL next season 

Must improve league wise next season which I'm confident we will after the summer

Good performance overall tbh


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

One of the worst finals of all time.

I did enjoy watching de Ligt though. Looked very mature for a 17 year old. 

The rest of the Ajax team looked like a bunch of players who couldn't even win Eredivisie. Sanchez looked solid when he wasn't passing to the opposition and Younes knows how to beat a player and do nothing else. It's a shame Dolberg didn't play.

Five teams in the Champions League next year should make for interesting viewing I suppose - with Man Utd making it as a fifth team, are they still void of drawing an English team in the groups?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, still cannot draw an English side until the quarters.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*At the start of the season I think every Utd fan would have taken two cup wins and Champions League Football. Granted most would assume that means a top 4 finish but I'll take it. Don't think we were as far off City and Liverpool as the table suggests. Obviously not good enough to get top 4 but I don't think Liverpool played far better than us this season. We're good enough to be competing with them teams whereas under Van Gaal we were lucky just to be finishing 5th and there was never any hope of improvement. That's the key takeaway. Hope. We underperformed in terms of results but in terms of performances we were just some half decent finishing away from being 3rd/4th. 

Great defensive performance on the night. Back 4 were all impeccable. Smalling's been trash this season but he was intercepting everything tonight. Darmian probably had his best game for us. Pogba and Henry Mike were both horrible and because of that Rashford never got a look in. Dying at everyone on crutches and Zlatan hobbling around getting mad at prople ruining his pictures. The 3 trophies thing is a bit embarassing but anything that motivates the players I suppose. *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867455664376889344


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Yeah, still cannot draw an English side until the quarters.


Wouldn't worry too much about that happening.

Shit final, very few standout performances or clear cut chances - but Fella though :done :fellabot :jet7


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

seabs said:


> *At the start of the season I think every Utd fan would have taken two cup wins and Champions League Football. Granted most would assume that means a top 4 finish but I'll take it. Don't think we were as far off City and Liverpool as the table suggests. Obviously not good enough to get top 4 but I don't think Liverpool played far better than us this season. We're good enough to be competing with them teams whereas under Van Gaal we were lucky just to be finishing 5th and there was never any hope of improvement. That's the key takeaway. Hope. We underperformed in terms of results but in terms of performances we were just some half decent finishing away from being 3rd/4th.
> 
> Great defensive performance on the night. Back 4 were all impeccable. Smalling's been trash this season but he was intercepting everything tonight. Darmian probably had his best game for us. Pogba and Henry Mike were both horrible and because of that Rashford never got a look in. Dying at everyone on crutches and Zlatan hobbling around getting mad at prople ruining his pictures. The 3 trophies thing is a bit embarassing but anything that motivates the players I suppose. *


I would disagree with the 3 trophies thing, we had the chance to win 5 and won 3 of them, no shame in showing that. As long as we don't call it a treble like that plastic Liverpool one then I'm fine.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

we dem boys


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Watching this old Trafford doc

And Joel was right, the badge thing was deliberate, he was having a pop at chelsea :bosque

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm absolutely chuffed with that, I wasn't as nervous as I saw a lot of United fans were, I was quietly confident for this one and actually thought United would put in a professional performance tonight after a lot of the dross we've seen to the tail end of the season, so I'm glad that happened. I just felt the players had their minds set on this one game, sometimes that's a big risk but I thought they would be up for it tonight and they backed it up in their performance, especially defensively. It wasn't spectacular for the neutral to watch (I don't really care, the result is all that mattered) and Ajax were poor but I put that down to Mourinho getting his tactics spot on tonight. The back four were tremendous all game, the Ajax attack couldn't breach the solidified United wall and when they did manage to get through on the rare occasion, a player would be right there to knock the ball away or put a foot in in a last ditch challenge. They just didn't have any creative outlet tonight and didn't know what to do. The only improvement they made second half is they moved the ball quicker but that was it. Credit to Mourinho, like the Chelsea game, he got everything spot on today.

One thing you have to commend him for is his faith in Fellaini who repaid him once again tonight with another *BIG GAME PERFORMANCE*. I'm not a fan of the whole hoofball tactics, didn't like it that much when it was deployed under LVG's tenure but Fellaini did everything right today, he held the ball, controlled it so well and knocked it off to a teammate. The Ajax players just couldn't handle him and he was such a threat every time he pushed forward and tried to knock the ball onto Rashford. The latter worked hard but I thought overall, he had a poor game but that could be down to his lack of service. Miki had a very poor game, he kept losing the ball or gifting it back to the Ajax players but he got the crucial second goal when we needed it. He's been clinical in the Europa League, something we've needed since Ibra suffered that awful injury.

Pogba I thought had a decent game, especially in the first half where he was our main threat going forward and he held the ball so well. He faded in the second half but I'm pleased to see him get the first goal even if it took a hell of a deflection on the way in. Still, they all count and it relieved some pressure as Ajax sort of dropped off for a while and had to chase the game, which fell to our advantage.

Herrera was the unsung hero in this one, just kept pressing the Ajax midfield every time then ventured forward and won a few balls for us. Not his best game this season but still, he did a lot of good things for us and was always there to help out the defence and organise the midfield when Ajax were in possession. Romero had his quietest game in the Europa League and that was all down to our determined and well-organised defence, all 4 defenders were rocks tonight and could be contenders for Man of the Match even Smalling! He has been very poor defensively this season but tonight he turned up and won every aerial battle and knocked the ball away when it came into the box. Credit to Darmian, after a very poor first half to the season, he's been solid in the second half, especially in the last couple of months. He did so well getting tight to Traore and won a few tackles tonight, he did really well in the first half when Ajax played a one-two in our box and Darmian used his body to make sure Traore didn't get on the end of it and won us a free kick. Valencia was disciplined all night and Blind kept things tidy, it was nice to see the reliable Smalling/Blind partnership from last season return tonight... they have a good understanding when playing with each other.

It was also nice to see Mourinho have a smile on his face... he put everything on the Europa League Final tonight and had written off Top 4 (he pretty much did this after the Swansea result at home) so it was a risky move but the right one in the end. People said he would ensure trophies for United and he's lived up to that promise in his first season. Sure, we had some luck in the League Cup Final but tonight he got it all spot on and it was great to see him feel some sort of redemption... getting United Champions League, winning the Europa League for the first time, winning 3 pieces of silverware, in some ways it was as if he was showing the media that felt he _"lost it"_ that there's plenty of life in him. That he's still a winner. Hopefully he can go on from here and have his trademark good second season with us next season.

To reflect on the season as a whole, it was a good first half of the season football wise. I thought we dominated a lot of matches and it was good to see the fluidity and attacking flair return, it was just the poor conversion rate that cost us so many points, especially in the home draws. It was disappointing as I thought we didn't play any worse than Liverpool (who deserved 4th as they ensured the points). However, you could see the improvement from last seasons dreaded and woeful anti-football courtesy of LVG. Second half of the season wasn't good though, it was about scraping results and besides the Chelsea home game, Celta away and a few other games, it was sometimes hard to watch. Winning this trophy though has made it all worth it... I'm so happy! :YES :YES :YES 

A fantastic night and I'm even more glad United won this after the tragic events on Monday at the Manchester Arena.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Never cared about playing well in a final nor should anyone as any cup final is about winning it whatever you can. 

Ajax thought were pretty poor they let occasion get to them & never settled down we pressed high up early & any time could nick ball off them or force them misplace a pass we were in to them either breaking up play or in general making it more scrappy goal in areas of pitch where Ajax couldn't hurt us. 

Our defensive block was deep & well compacted when Ajax tried play passes through us & everything Ajax wanted to do was go down middle & weren't quick enough with there passing when did try play through our lines anyway. 

Jose pulling the old LvG trick of putting Felli high up for direct link balls v team who like to press high aggressively was good fun. Still effective weapon & Ajax had no answers to it yet I don't give a shit as it worked & they should of known better. 

We binned pl top4 race when drew at home to Bournemouth in my view which meant it was the Europa league or bust & hardly convincing v Rostov or v Anderlecht or v celta but we did the job & great achievement for everyone involved. I wanted us win & take this Europa league seriously from off it was one trophy missing off the club list & its a still a big trophy to win of course no it's not the champions league but our name on the Europa league trophy now & that what counts. I do still wish that was just called the UEFA cup mind as don't like new name change at all. 

If anyone interested winning this also mean we go into CL group stages automatically next season to & we will be in pot 2 along with Man City. Chelsea from PL will be in pot 1 whilst Liverpool & Spurs are likely to be in pot 3.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Well done on winning the Mickey Mouse treble, Maybe Jose will take them to Euro Disney to celebrate.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Clean sweep a strange but good season in the long run.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Unorthodox said:


> Well done on winning the Mickey Mouse treble, Maybe Jose will take them to Euro Disney to celebrate.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Unorthodox said:


> Well done on winning the Mickey Mouse treble, Maybe Jose will take them to Euro Disney to celebrate.


More trophies in the last 12 and a half months than Liverpool have had in the last decade :shrug

I'm sure you're dying to see your team win a few Mickey Mouse trophies


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cliffy said:


> Watching this old Trafford doc
> 
> And Joel was right, the badge thing was deliberate, he was having a pop at chelsea :bosque
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Did he admit it in the doc?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> Did he admit it in the doc?


Yeah

Ferdinand asked him and he owned up.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Unorthodox said:


> Well done on winning the Mickey Mouse treble, Maybe Jose will take them to Euro Disney to celebrate.


You mean like that Mickey Mouse Quadruple Liverpool won at least United aren't calling it a Treble.


----------



## ahmedgyro (Aug 23, 2016)

champions league is what matter the most

5>3

liverpool>united


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

ahmedgyro said:


> champions league is what matter the most
> 
> 5>3
> 
> liverpool>united


Leagues are better ways to judge since they're over 38 games.

20>18

United >>>>>> Liverpool


----------



## ahmedgyro (Aug 23, 2016)

the number of games is irrelevant 

the champions league is the biggest and most important competition in Europe , this is a fact not an opinion 

so until you win 5 or more 
we are still number 1


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

ahmedgyro said:


> the number of games is irrelevant
> 
> the champions league is the biggest and most important competition in Europe , this is a fact not an opinion
> 
> ...


You can't fluke a league, but you can fluke a European Cup.


----------



## ahmedgyro (Aug 23, 2016)

how lucky you get , how hard long the competition is irrelevant 
the cl is the biggest title in club football 
cl>domestic titles

we won it more than you 

end of story

im not even gonna continue this stupid discussion 

thats like saying barca is above real , because they won more copa del rey


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nice to meet you ahmed :homer4*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CesaroSwing said:


> You can't fluke a league, but you can fluke a European Cup.


Who's fluked a European Cup?

I don't like Madrid but there's a difference between getting a jammy draw like they did last year and 'fluking' it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd imagine a few of the pre-CL European Cups could have been, given the shortness of them.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Who's fluked a European Cup?
> 
> I don't like Madrid but there's a difference between getting a jammy draw like they did last year and 'fluking' it.


It depends on what you consider to be a fluke. The definition is to achieve something by luck rather than skill. For me, every team to have won the CL has had luck to some degree, it's just as much to do with it as anything.

There is less luck involved in league competitions because teams can get good fortune in terms of who they face in the cups and there are more games, so incorrect officials' decisions and injuries are less pivotal. I follow what he's saying.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

God, that pre-match shit was embarrassing.

Leave that to the Americans please.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

No need for all this performance bollocks, this is football fpalm

It's why I don't both with that Superbowl shit


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Mandzukic is still shite for me.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

What a goal to score in the final


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Great technique from Mandzukic, Navas got about as far off the ground as Shilton in 1990 though. Should have been able to get to that, dare I say De Gea would have?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Casemiro >>>>

Ahh the deflection, it did look weird how it just fizzed in

edit - & Ronaldo, game, set & match


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Not sure why Juventus have been so negative, they looked a threat early on when they came at Madrid...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Get in Ronnie.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I've spent the whole game just fawning over Modric. 

What a player.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Erik. said:


> I've spent the whole game just fawning over Modric.
> 
> What a player.


You would be some team if you managed to hold onto him and Bale.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

United Madrid super cup


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

MMMMD said:


> United Madrid super cup


Don't see how Madrid could win if Perisic signs.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What did Allegri say at half time? What an embarrassment. :lol


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Most of Real Madrid's European cup wins shouldn't count because they won them when it was invite only.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Zidane ending Madrid's La Liga DROUGHT, before becoming the first manager to ever retain the CL. A GOAT player, and now a GOAT manager :salute


ZIDANE THE MAN :bow


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What a colossal waste of money Higuain was.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*DUODECIMA !!*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Zidane has managed in 20 Champions League games and won it twice :lol


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Unorthodox said:


> Most of Real Madrid's European cup wins shouldn't count because they won them when it was invite only.


They've still won six in the last 20 years which is more than everyone besides Milan.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Rugrat said:


> They've still won six in the last 20 years which is more than everyone besides Milan.


I know mate that comment was just tongue in cheek. I don't think Zidane gets the credit he deserves for what he's accomplished in just 2 years. Compared to the praise Guardiola received from 2009-2012 it's not even close really.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Unorthodox said:


> I know mate that comment was just tongue in cheek. I don't think Zidane gets the credit he deserves for what he's accomplished in just 2 years. Compared to the praise Guardiola received from 2009-2012 it's not even close really.


Fair enough. Guardiola is overrated on here I feel, but in terms of Real/Barca Zidane largely had the base of a winning team whereas Pep had to phase in the likes of Busquets, Pedro, Pique and Alves.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Not sure why Juventus have been so negative, they looked a threat early on when they came at Madrid...


Was wondering the same during the second half of the game.

The focus was there during the first one but right after Ronaldo's 2nd goal you could tell they were slowly crumbling each minute passing by. Unnecessary tackles, bad decision making when it came to the passes etc.... It feels like they transformed into an entirely different team as the game progressed which was heartbreaking to watch.


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

Rugrat said:


> Fair enough. Guardiola is overrated on here I feel, but in terms of Real/Barca Zidane largely had the base of a winning team whereas Pep had to phase in the likes of Busquets, Pedro, Pique and Alves.


Guardiola had a winning team at Bayern and missed to win CL.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

MickDX said:


> Guardiola had a winning team at Bayern and missed to win CL.


I don't disagree he should have won it, I was commenting that his Barcelona job from 2008-11 was more impressive than Zidane's at Madrid. I even said I felt he was a little overrated on here.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Good on Madrid...can't stand Juve


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:jose will be glad juve didn't win the treble 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cristiano Ronaldo said:


> I am very happy as we are the first team to win two consecutive Champions Leagues, and scoring two goals. The people who always criticise Cristiano are going to have put their guitar back in its case.


What a quote :banderas






























*looking for my case*


----------



## Faboss (Apr 26, 2017)

I was supporting Juventus but Real Madrid is a synonym of Champions League, deserved victory even though I hate how Zidane never gave James Rodriguez a chance in his team... James showed he fits very well when he plays, his 2014/2015 season with Ancelotti was excellent, I am glad he is living Real Madrid... Hope to see him in calcio italiano and not in Premier League., hopefully in Inter as some rumors say.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Unbelievable, simple unbelievable. I had the pleasure to witness such historic moment for this club. :mark

First team to retain a CL trophy.

First team to score 500 goals.

Ramos is our second player who lifts a CL trophy for the second time no one else did after Miguel Muñoz. Zidane first manager to win two CL in his first two seasons. 

Winning league and CL after 59 years.

First team to win six consecutive CL finals, etc. :banderas


We knocked out tough teams to get this and we managed to smash the best defence in just one game. Modric and Kross what a fantastic players. Ronaldo being a more team player than ever with a good end of season. This squad should remain together there’s enough talent there to win more things in the future. Benzema should be out though enough of him and if the rumors are true with Mbappe coming we should be fine in attack, plus the return of some of our youth players to fill some spots and Theo.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ronaldo :banderas

Zidane on course to be the GOAT manager :banderas

Buffon letting everything fly past him :banderas


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

I hate this saying , but karma is a bitch , isn't it Juve ? you faced a more glorified version of you and ended up getting squashed , Inter supporters must be the happiest in the world right now even more than Madrid's :lol .


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Juventus came out flat for that second half to say the least.

That Juve goal though. Wowzers. Small consolation I know.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:lenny

Stunning.

Ronaldo just keeps banging in those important goals, too. I thought it would be a closer final and that Juve would be tough to break down, but Madrid, esp in the second half, just bought out their class.

2 seasons as a manager and Zidane has won the CL twice.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Feel sad for Buffon. Best goalie of his generation and a CL medal is the only thing he's missing in his trophy cabinet. 

Sergio Ramos getting Juan Cuadrado sent off was disgraceful, but not surprising. Spanish players dive more than indy wrestlers.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fuck Sergio Ramos tbh

feel sad for Buffon, but whilst the first half was fairly even, Real absolutely tore them apart second half

that boy Ronaldo, egotistical and selfish he may be, but he continues to deliver 

BIG GAME PLAYER now, which was always the criticism of him when he was younger

to think he used to be ours :hoganutd


----------

